# Woking Nuffield : Part 92



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I'm first            How exciting haven't been first for ages!!


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm second - woo hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

One week down - one week to go until DH is home!

Off to meet a friend for lunch tomorrow before she emigrates to the US at the end of the month! 

Hope you all enjoyed the sunshine today  

Love Jules x


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

I could take this personally ya know - first time I post in ages and everyone moves to a new thread   

Good try, found ya though!!   

If anyone fancies coming out for a meal on Wednesday evening, 4 of us ladies on the Surrey/Berks/Hants borderlands are meeting up in Fleet at the Heron on the Lake for a good nosh and gossip session. Everyone's welcome, just let me know if you're up for it and we'll increase the table booking.


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi All

Why do the threads move, do they have to delete the old ones when they get to a certain size?

Hope everyones okay out there.  I've just spent 3 days in bed just feeling lowsey and sick all day long, I hope this passes soon because it's making work really difficult  

 to you all xxx

Casatinka


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Casa - I think the threads just get too long.. You can still see the old Woking thread further down the page though.. Sorry to hear that you've been feeling lousy - it will pass - I found mine went almost overnight.. 

Blade runner - thanks for the invite - Sorry I already have plans for Weds otherwise it would have been nice.. we aren't trying to avoid you  

Jules - glad you are in the home straight of waiting for DH to come home   Where is your friend emigrating to in the US - nice cheap hols !! 

Hello everyone else


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Fingers - do you recall what week your sickness left you?   that it's soon


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just popping by to say hellow and bookmark you  had a busy weekend and still playing catchup. Suddenly time is wizzing by and I need more sleep!!!

Laters 
Deb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Casa - week 11 - so hopefully yours will go soon!!


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Fingers - my friend is moving way over on the west coast - Seattle way - 10.5 hr flight - oh help   She will be 12 miles from a ski resort and that is on my list of things to do - learn to ski   It's one sport that has past me by believe it or not  

Casatinka - hope the sickness subsides soon  

Blade Runner - sorry but I've got plans Wednesday night too but thanks for the invite  

DH may have to stay longer in the US   not happy 

Getting manic at work again   Plus one of the girls who works for me leaves next Monday - so guess what - more work for me until I get a replacement  

Hope you all had a good weekend,

Love Jules x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Morning ladies -
How are you all?
Casa hope the sickness goes really soon - must be horrible. 
Blade Runner - wish I could join you on Wednesday but I hate driving and think that Fleet is just a bit beyond my
driving skills currently - but thanks for the invitation.
Had a really stressy day yesrtday - didn't want to go to work - just felt overwhelmed by it all being new etc and not
knowing the children that well and then my AF came and that explained everything. i often get a bit miserable and stressy
before it and always have since a teenager. Still at least hopefully it means that all will be well to start again next month.
I reckon it will have to be next month otherwise won't fit it in before christmas day!!! Blade Runner when are you starting again?
Anyway will know more tomorrow as we are going to WN to see Mr R. I love Wednesdays as since I went part time they are my day off!!! Yipee. Though I do have to look after my big fat furry Dolly dog.

Anyway I am rambling and had better get ready to go to work. I am starting late today as we have a late evening presenting the syllabus to parent's.

Laters everyone

Ronstar


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

If my calculations are correct and AF keeps to schedule, I should start down regging in the second week of November for ET 10 days(ish) before Christmas!!   

2ww over Christmas and able to test by 28/29th December! So it'll either be a very boozy new year or a very sober one


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Blade Runner 
I thimk that I will be working along the same sort of time frame!
R


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ladies,

I don't want to pour water on your plans but do check with WN the last EC date prior to Christmas as they do have last dates for EC in place and it's usually about 10 days prior to Xmas. 

Ronstar - good luck with your Mr R meeting today - I hope it's productive and he can give you an idea of what they will do next cycle.     

XXXX


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

You got me worried now - I'm off to ring them and check!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Didn't want to worry you but it is as well to be aware of these things.. hope it works with your dates.


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

The nurse at the last meeting mentioned last EC dates. She reckoned on or around 18th Dec but said to check in Oct.
Gotta go battery dying.
R x


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

I've tried to call but I cant get through (as usual)  

I wonder if the 18th December is set in stone? Cant be can it? According to my forecasted dates, I should start down regging around Friday 14th til 29th November and then start the menopur on 30th until approx 12th December, but surely if I dont respond quick enough and they want to leave me on longer, and/or I start later than anticipated in November, I might go past the 18th December deadline by a day or so. If I was on the stimming drugs and didnt hit the deadline, they wouldnt just stop the tx would they?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I don't think that they would stop a treatment like that (I don't see how they could). the way I understand it is that really the date is the deadline for PLANNED EC dates, and obviously they know that some people need a little bit of extra stimming so they have some days extra before closing for Christmas that they can change to if necessary. I would imagine if you were to go a couple of days over it is isn't a problem but the last thing they want to do is say that the last PLANNED EC date is 23rd dec and then have you (and possibly others) need another couple of days at that stage ..   

This affected us last year, if I remember rightly, I think last year they had 14Dec as last PLANNED date... And because of this and my cycle we decided to go for a January start.. which was a good decision for us  

Hope this helps, DO check with WN though so they can clarify...


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Phew - I got through to the clinic finally!  

Good news is the date that they've allocated is December 5th latest to start stimming drugs, so if I cant start stimming by then it'll have to wait. Fortunately, if AF behaves, I should have about a week's leeway as I think my stimming should start end of November.   

So AF better behave   

God, my future depends on my completely erratic, unpredictable AF starting while I'm on holiday! When was the last time anyone actually wanted to be on when they were on holiday!!!?!   

There are certain elements about this whole thing that are really quite bizarre......


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

Blade runner I hope it all goes smoothly for you and AF turns up on the right date  I love the pic of your cat is it a Bengal, we have one he's three years old.

Jules That sounds great your friend being so near to a ski resort, I love skiing but am rubbish at it  How are you keeping?

Ronstar Good luck for starting tx again in the winter  

SBF You must be about to start if not already started good luck hun  

Casa I hope the sickness has started to ease, it does make you feel like poop but it will pass 

Hi Fingers 

I hope everyone else is well

Love 
Tanya x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blade Runner - glad your dates fall into the right area and at least you have a few days leeway too... hope your AF does arrive during your holiday (feels strange even typing that!!)  Sorry again if I worried you but it is as well to be prepared now, so you know what to expect.. 

Jules - ooh Seattle - Washington State is meant to be beautiful - ski-ing eh? Never really appealed to me, I've ended up on crutches for 6 weeks falling down 1 step, god only knows what I'd do to myself on ski's!! Doesn't bear thinking about!! Hope DH is home soon and that work calms down a bit...

Ronstar - how did your parents evening thing go?


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

an old timer here 
Possibly thinking of doing another one in a years time but would have to be a fresh ICSI as had no frosties.... how much are the cycles now    May have to be a non runner though unless we win some money,,,, but always worth a though or two   

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hiya Cheesy - nice to see you! How is N'eve?
No idea on costs - might be worth giving woking a call for the latest price list


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Cheesy - lovely to 'see' you. My cycle of ICSI earlier this year cost about £5500.00 including drugs/blood tests. Hope you are all doing well  

Just got into work after my NCT class so best do some work - catch up with you ladies later


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya ladies

nice to see some "old" faces   See your both preggers now  

Gill, delighted for you   Debs, well done "au naturel"   

Yep N'eve was about 5k!   Dont think realistically its possible anyway and seeing as we have had un-protected for 19 months, I doubt its gonna happen   still, not that we have been actively trying... heh hoo! Bet i'll change my mind when N'eve has her "Paddy's"  

love to all

xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Another quiet one on here today... saving us from page 2...

Cheesy - keep going with au naturelle - it worked for Deb...

Hope everyone else is OK and looking forward to a nice sunny weekend.

Have a good one  

Kerry xx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Well I thought I would just post to keep it busier around here.
Dog has been really naughty today - she is still young but too big now to keep nipping!!
Going to have reflexology next Wednesday - felt like it was time I did something relaxing and to 
help my migraines.
Also going to start a singing course on Monday - it is for six weeks and free so I thought why not!!
My DH is out on the razzle tonight so I have not had anybody to talk to today so that is probably why
I am rattling on and on, on here.
How are you all?
What are your weekend plans?
Fingers is it going to be sunny?
Small but Fiesty where are you? Are you ok? It is tiring being back at school!
Does any one know what has happened to Foxy Loxy?
How is the sickness Casa?
Beans - how are you?
Anuek - Look forward to chatting here soon.
Blade Runner how was Wednesday's meal?
And to evrybody else hello.
Ronstar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ronstar - I think the forecast is pretty good for the weekend, pity I'll be inside for most of it!! Haven't heard from Foxy in ages - am hoping everything is Ok with her.

Hope everyone else is doing well - am just off for a bath and will then try to post an updated list...


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just a quick one from me................... DH is on his way to the airport - yippee!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is the longest we have been apart for 11 years!!!!!!!!!! But before I pick him up at Heathrow at 11.30am tomorrow I have to go to work for 4 hours   Having another mare with work at the moment   So I'm off to bed as I'll have to be up at 5.30am  

For all us golden oldies on this thread   quick update on Emma at the ARGC - C-section is scheduled for Monday but it could happen before then as she is already in hospital for observation. CPTs (cabbage patch twins) as she has nicknamed them are at least 6lbs each and are both doing well. Good luck Em and DF     

Love Jules x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls.
Hope you are all ok.
Cheesy ......lovely to c u on here again....how Neve.
Jules.......so is it parties eveynight round yours   
Kerry.......not long to go now   
I was also wondering how Foxy and Small but Feisty are doing.
Tanya and Debs....hope your  both ok too.
Bali....thinkng of you.
I am back in May for immune testing at the ARGC then off to Reprofit on 26th July.
i am enjoying the lovely weather today. Sitting in the garden as i type......good old wireless.
Hi to all the new Woking girls.
Love Ali x


Goodluck Emma....thinking of you


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ooh, little flurry of activity on here recently...!!

Jules - thanks for letting us know about Emma, sounds like bubs are good sizes arnd ready to come!! Scary really as we both got lucky around the same time and Emma is already having hers!!   Hope DH arrive dhome safely and you are enjoying snuggles as I type!! 

Ali - sitting in the garden with your laptop!! Can't believethe weather we are having now, bet it turns again before I go on leave next week  

Emma - I know you won't be reading this but good luck!! 

Was going to post a list yesterday but can't get into the 'puter I saved it on at mo so I will do it asap.

Hope everyone else is well...


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello all

Just to let you know that SBF has started her tx. She's posting on the hampshire board, 'anyone in north hants' thread! She is one of the ladies that was due to go to the meal last Wednesday but we cancelled it as Kiwi couldnt make it as she had 22 follicles and was feeling rather full and painful!     We're meeting this Thursday I believe, so if any of you guys would like to join us at the Heron on the Lake for a meet up, you're more than welcome. I'll confirm the date and time as soon as I hear.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

BR - thanks for letting us know - give our love to SBF and wish her luck... sorry can't make Thu (busy social life this week for a change!!) Blimey Kiwi - 22 follies - no wonder she was uncomfy!!


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi All  

Just wanted to let you know that I had my 12 week scan today and all looked great, I'm soooooooooooooooo excited  

The nuchal measurement was 1.5mm and the baby's length was 65mm so all looked wonderful.  They said it was pointless to give me a blood test because the second sac is still there with the remains of the other embryo (feels quite sad that it's still there) and this might give a false report on the blood test.

So, my DS risk is due to age and nuchal measurement only at 1:1018 and we've agreed that this is okay, although I'm due back in 3 weeks for another scan and I will ask about it again then but I don't think I want to have the amnio or cvv test.  Fingers crossed it's all good!

Has anyone else had a similar experience at the nuchal scan?

I hope you're all doing okay, I'm logging in daily to read posts to keep up to speed... 

Lots of Love

Casatinka
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

casa - pm'd you


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Evening everybody,
Casa - lovely news - congratulations - 12 weeks wow  
Blade Runner - where is the Heron on the lake? Don't think I can make it though - although I would love to meet some of you
Have a session of reflexology tomorrow - which I am looking forward to. Will let you know how it goes.
Ronstar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello Ronstar - was starting to wonder where everyone had disappeared to!!! Hope you enjoy your reflexology session, it's meant to do wonders for relaxing you.. although I'm a bit funny about people touching my feet so the only time I had it I spent the whole session trying not to laugh or squeal!!   But then I'm a bit strange anyway!! How are doing hon?
How was your singing thingummy?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

saving us from Page 2 - where is everyone?


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Fingers,
My singing thing was good - it is a free six week course so I thought why not!
There were 170 people there though!!!
Really looking forward to the reflexology - will have to head out fairly soon -
don't mind my feet being rubbed and if it relaxes me or helps with my migraines etc
then it has gotta be a good thing.
Have really wasted today - meant to tidy the house then clean at the weekend -
just can't get motivated to do it!
How are you?
And where is everybody else
Ronstar


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hiya

Just to let you know there are several of us meeting at the Heron on the Lake in Fleet this Thursday from 7:30 onwards for a meal and drinks.

I've put instructions on how to get there and a link to pub info on page 6 of this thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=147462.75

So far there's myself, Liz72, SBF and WLA coming along. Anyone else is more than welcome of course! I'm sure there'll be another meet up in 2 or 3 weeks so if you cant make this one but would like to come along, I'll post details of the next one (or one of the other will if I'm on hols by then).

Casa - congrats on the scan by the way - keep up the good work!!


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

found us on the 2nd page


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

God - it really IS quiet on here - where is everyone?


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Where has everyone gone............. nearly on page 2 again  

I've been away with work this week in Bournemouth! DH was also there as we work in the same field and we could share a lovely hotel   So nice after him being away for 2 weeks  

Will catch up properly over the weekend - must go and start dinner..........

Love Jules x


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

Jules Thats great that you and Dh got to share a room especially after him being away for so long 

Fingers I hope you had fun with your work colleagues last night.

SBF I hope that this cycle is going well for you, sending lots of positive vibes your way  

Hi to Aneke, Bali, Ronstar, Debs, Ali, Myra, Blade runner, Foxy, Casa and anyone I have missed 

Have a lovely wkend x

Tanya


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Jules - glad DH is back and you got to spend some time together even it is was work related!!

Tanya - had a lovely evening last night thanks - haven't laughed so much in ages!!

SBF        

Hope all you other lovelies are doing well


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Evening all ,
How are you all enjoying the sunshine?
Where has everybosy been lately ... it has been so quite on here 
sometimes I think I might be talking to myself!!!  
The reflexology was lovely - relaxing and a real treat.
Unfortunately the next day I had a bad migraine I don't think it was related -
but who knows. Anyway I had to leave work half way through the day so
couldn't do my 1:1 lessons with my afternoon children  
Today has been lovely went for a great long walk with my DH, Dolly (my naughty dog), my sister and
my Mum's rescue dog. It was in Windsor Great Park and it was so lovely to see a sunny Autumn day.
We had ice creams as well  
Did crack on with some very long overdue spring cleaning too!!!!
Anyway hope everyone is well.
Hoping this weather continues - it makes me feel good.
Ronstar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ronstar - you aren't talking to yourself, just fewer people at the weekend!! 
Sounds like you had a nice day yesterday in Windsor Great Park. I've done very little this weekend as recovering from my last day at work on friday and haven't felt A1. The sunshine has been lovely though - makes such a difference when the sun shines doesn't it? 

Anyway hope everyone else is OK


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Fingers - I know I am not talking to myself really - but I thought I might start replying to 
myself before anybody else had a chance to get in between!  
Hope you start to feel better - it must be nice to have finished work.
Take care of yourself... get lots of rest.
R


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi
I found us back on page two again 

Ronstar Hope that it doesn't get to the point that you are having to reply to your own posts  

Fingers Sending you all the best to you and Mork 

I hope everyone else is okay?

Tanya x


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello

Just checking in - glad to see everyone's OK.  In the middle of cycle atm.  

Love sbf xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

SBF I hope it's all going well  

Just to let you all know Fingers sends her love to you all x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
How is it going SBF? Hope it all goes really well for you. How is work?
TanyaK is Fingers ok?
How are you Cassa?
How is every one else?
Beans how is it going?
Not long until half term now. Yipee!!!
Have got an appointment at WN next week to have the implications of ICSI.
I really want to start again soon - I really want to now.
Anyway enough of my chatter
Take care all
Ronstar


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Fingers is in Kingston Hospital I txt her yesterday they were giving her intensive cream for her psoriasis and she is on bed rest, but she said to say hi to everyone. I'll keep you posted when I hear more. Rest up Fingers and Mork


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

hi there

I  used to post on this board.

Just to let you know that Ashley Helen was born at Frimley Park on 26th September weighing 6.3 lbs.  A sister for Morgan.  We feel truly blessed.

Soulcyster


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Soulcyster I can't believe how the time goes  Congratulations on your new arrival


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Congratulations Soulcyster and DH on the birth of Ashley  

      

If possible - post a pic of your little bundle of joy  

Love Jules x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Oh Fingers - hopefully the docs will get themselves sorted and give you some much needed pain relief    

Tanya - please keep us posted  

Jules x


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Jules http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=128267.765 Piglet has been great at keeping us all updated on how Fingers and Mork are


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Morning

Just to let you know that we have one top-notch embryo on board - ET went very smoothly so now I'm going to stand on my head for the rest of the day!  There are three more good ones that are going in the freezer. 

Hope Mork and Fingers are getting on well - if anyone is in touch, please send a   from me.  

Much love to you all. 

sbf xx


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Well done SBF!  When's your OTD?  Take it easy and put your feet up    

Casatinka x


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

SBF Well done and sending lots of


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Congrats on being PUPO SBF  

Lots of                             

Don't go too mad on the  

Love Jules x


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you for the lovely messages - very decorative! 

Am already going completely round the twist but this may be just due to daytime TV overdose.  Had a text from Fingers yesterday - Mork might have to arrive early but she seemed to be keeping her chin up.  

 Soulcyster, hope you're new bundle is getting on well.  

Love sbf xx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey SBF congratulations - keeping everything crossed for you   
Hope Fingers is doing ok - how many weeks is Mork
Send her my best wishes.
Ronstar


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't posted for a while - been busy finishing off at work but maternity leave officially started yesterday (although a few bits and pieces still to get done from home) so hopefully will be on FF more frequently.

Congrats SBF on being PUPO    

Soulcyster - congrats on the birth of Ashley

Hope everyone else is ok? I am now 32 weeks so not too long to go - lots of shopping to do over the next couple of weeks as really not very prepared at the moment

xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Woking Girls - hope you don't mind me gatecrashing your thread.

I wondered if any of you lovely ladies can help - I'm going for FET at Woking on my next cycle - can anyone tell me what the usual protocol is? Is it D/R from day21? Then what happens? I had my first ICSI there & had 4 frozen which I am now going back to use - can they defrost 1 set of 2 & then if that doesn't work then defrost the other 2? 
Also - will they give you extra progesterone support if you ask for it? As both my ICSI cycles I've never made it to OTD.

Hi Tanya!!!

Sorry for all the questions!
Wombly x


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi Wombly welcome 
I have fished around and found my treatment plan for my med FET: yep I started on day 21 D/R for roughly 20 days in which time got my AF I had my baseline scan and started on proynova as well as carring on with the D/R (buserelin) For another 11 daysthen had another scan and stopped the buserelin. Two days laterstarting on the cycogest as well as keeping going with the proynova, two days later they thawed the frosties and put one back the following day. If they were frozen in pairs they will probably defrost two first to see how they get on   I hope this all made sense to you that cycle seemed to go on forever but it was over the easter period, so I don't know if that made a difference to my scan dates? Good luck hun and keeping everything crossed for you for this time  

Fingers skin is improving but she is still going to be in hospital for another week,  take care honey if you are reading  

SBF            Hope you are not going  yet


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for fishing out your plan Tanya  wow it does seem like a long one.....
Wombly x


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

No probs you know I'm around if ever have any questions


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Good luck with your treatment, Wombly.  

Have gone totally la la.      If found wandering Hampshire with pants on head, please treat kindly!

Love to Fingers, if anyone hears from her. 

sbf xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

It's really quiet on here  I thought I'd give us a bump back to the first page


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Have started bleeding, so it looks like it's over.  

sbf xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

its not alway 100% the end, but take it gently on yourself hun. Sending you a huge 

Deb


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

SBF It could be an implantation bleed


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

SBF - praying and hoping it is implantation for you   
Look after yourself
Rons


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks girls - the bleeding has now stopped, so it's anyone's guess what's happening. 

sbf xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

SBF - I had bleeding on and off until about 7 weeks. I know its hard hun but try to stay a little +ve

Sending you a huge gentle


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Lady's 
I have just had my 1st appointment through for woking nuffield (22nd oct) came through very quickliy and on the forms they sent it said a plan of action will be made.Is this when we will sort out when to start ? also what else can i expect from my first visit ? so excited but so apprehensive to too. Any advice much appreciated. thanks sam

fingers crossed sbf


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Sam

First appointment usually include going over your history, discussing what options are open to you and then talking about going forward with IVF, ICSI etc. Its basically a chance to get all your questions answered and find out if they think you have a reasonable chance of success etc. If you decide to go for a cycle then they will pencil you in for a cycle at some point and arrange for you to have the injection lesson etc. Good luck 

SBF - how are things today 

Deb


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello 

Welcome, Sammy - your first appointment is usually quite a long one, but it sorts out what your options are.  Everyone at Woking is lovely so don't worry. 

No news from me - it stops, it starts, cramps come and go.  Don't know what to make of it all. 

Thank you for the good wishes - it really helps.  

sbf xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Sending you a huge  and lots of  SBF


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

SBF -        hang in there    

Sorry for not being around - work is mad as usual   

Fingers - hope everything has settled down   

Big     &     for everyone

Love Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi All

Am now home from hospital and Mork is still hanging in there!! Still feel a bit ropey so haven't been on FF much but hope to get on a bit more this week.

SBF - am hoping that this is implantation for you      

No other personals for now - just wanted to say hi!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

SBF How are you doing I hope there has been no more bleeding      

Hi Finger Rest up hun and Mork stay in there for a little longer 

Hi to everyone


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

So glad you're home, Fingers - now please take it easy!

It's a definate no for us - been bleeding heavily since Friday.  Still have to test on Monday, but once Woking know it's negative, we can decide what to do next.  Thank you so much for the lovely posts - this is such a lonely thing to go through and you've all made it much more bearable.  I'm OK - was emotional wreck, but I'm just telling myself that there's the 3 in the freezer and it's all more time to save up for lovely baby things. 

Hugs all round, 

sbf xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

SBF - sending you lots of      look after yourself


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

SBF -    so sorry that it was not positive news for you   you dont really know me but I do pop onto WN thread from time to time so have an idea of what is going on. Take lots of time to gather your strength   lots of    for your little frosties and a positive result next time

Fingers - so pleased you are back home   sorry that you are feeling so rough   glad little Mork is still tucked up safe   lots of    for you a safe and straight forward birth   

Jules - how are you   you look as busy as ever  

Tanya - glad to see all is well with you and bubba   I see that you had a 4D scan recently (love the picture   ) can I ask where you had it done and were you impressed with the service  
thanks for that

Monkey - yey 32 and counting eh   so pleased that all is good with you and bublet   are you on maternity leave yet  

Charliesmum - hello   I know you had Amy at Frimley   do you mind me asking what your experience was like   it seems pretty good from my own experience so far   any thoughts would be appreciated

Hello to Myra and Ali also


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

SBF I'm so sorry I was really hoping that it was an implantation bleed    Take it easy hun sending you lots of love


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Fingers How are you and Mork doing?

Jellybabe How are things with you? I went to babybond in Heathrow to have the scan done (though they are actually based in Ashford) I have had two scans done there now one @9wks and the most recent @25wks they are very good. We also had a dvd done @ the 25wks scan it is well worth it


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Jelly - lovely to 'see' you   How are you doing hon?

Tanya - 30 weeks   Mork and me are OK - still feel very sicky because of the tablets - am just hoping for an imminent arrival!!  

Jules - how are you - have you heard about the marathon yet?

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Fingers I can't believe you are 27+weeks  then again I can't believe I'm 30, where has the time gone? Sorry you have been feeling sick


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I know - how scared am I now      But very excited!!


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Fingers - good to 'see' you too   I am good thanks   just the odd bout of sickness and upset tummy but all to be expected   hope little Mork makes an appearance soon   

Tanya - thanks for the info   its good to know that you had a good experience there. Do you know if you can print images from the CD ROM   sorry for all the questions


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

SBF  so very sorry hun 

Jelly - I've been most impressed with Frimley, and wouldn't hesitate to reccomend them  Will be back there on Thursday for various test again  

Fingers - I don't want you pushing Mork out until I'm on maternity leave!!! I demand cuddles!!!!!  

 and  to everyone else

Deb


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

I hope everyone is doing well today 

Jelly Humm I'm not sure but if you give them a call they are very helpful


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Deb - Im glad you have had a good experience at Frimley   well if its good enough for the countess of wessex it must be doing something right 

Tanya - good thinking   I will give them a call and find out


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Jelly!

I've just booked myself in for a 4D scan at Babybond Heathrow, I saw them at the babyshow and they told me if I went for the DVD package I can on the day pay an extra £20 to get a CD copy too that you can share pics from and presumably print. They recommend a scan between 26-28 weeks, check their website out it's very good: http://www.babybond.com

Hope that helps...

Night x

Casatinka 

/links


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Casatinka - thanks for that   when have you got yours booked for   it sounds like a good deal to pay the extra £20 on the day...will look into it

Thanks


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi All,
Hope everybody is ok.
Fingers - are you feeling better?
SBF - I am so sorry  
Casa - are you going to post a pic of your 4D scan? Would love to see.

Well we have just returned from a week in Devon - it was lovely and the weather wasn't too bad.
More or less refreshed now and ready to try again. Have my treatment plan and am due to start again in Nov.
Quite looking forward to trying again now - probably ICSI this time though as Mr R felt that our fertilisation 
rate last time was a bit dissapointing - also they have mentioned blastocyst - but said to wait and see 
when and if we get that far.
Anyway that's about it for now
big hellos all round 
Ronstar


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

Ronstar Glad you had a good time in Devon and are feeling relaxed 

Jelly Will you post a pic when you have it done pls  

Fingers How are you and Mork doing?

Jules I hope you are keeping well?

Hi to all the Woking girls


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi All  

Jelly - I'm booked in for 30DEC so a while yet but I can't wait!  When will you book for?  Ronstar - hey, good to see you, I will add the 4D pic to my profile, not sure if there's another place on here to upload pics, anyone know?

Just back from visiting a friend in Burnham-on-Sea, didn't sleep all night as we were on a blow up bed, gawd blimey, I'm looking forward to getting into my Tempur tonight I tell ya!!  

Laters everyone...

Casatinka
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

Fingers you've been quiet for a few days any news? I hope all is well


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello - I am here and reading, just not much going on at the moment and finding it very uncomfortable to sit at the computer so not posting much. Everything OK just not much to tell other than I've sat on my backside and done sod all for days!! 

Am thinking of you all... K xx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Aaargh!!   Just come on!! Woke up at 5am this morning with terrible cramps which is the first time I have EVER been woken up by AF!!   OMG OMG OMG!! Just called Woking Nuffield to let them know and as usual it was the stupid answer phone!!!!! AAARRGGHH!!!!!!   

Well, if they get back to me and it's all OK to proceed, day 21 is Monday 17th November to start the down regging!!!!!   

Blimey if I'm this wound up by just thinking of starting, what the hell will I be like when I'm actually on the cycle?!?!?!    

So much for my holiday relaxing me.....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ola 

Old Wokies just to let you know Beanie35 had her twins yesterday http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=164578.0

Hope your all ok, Fingers,Tanya,Ali,Gill,Myra and Jules


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - thanks for letting us know about Beanie - have posted my congratulations to her (can't believe she beat me to it!!). Hope all is going well with you and that Luca and Olivia are thriving - lovely pic by the way!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Emma, I hope that Mother hood is treating you well, Luca and Olivia look gorgous 

Fingers Not long now


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Wonderful to hear Beanie's success story! Congratulations Beanie!

I'm starting my journey next week. Off to Woking on Tuesday for my plan and to practise the injections, then starting down regging on Monday 17th November. And I'm absolutely dreading it!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Blade Runner - keep focusing on the end goal!  the injections aren't that bad - more mental than physical iykwim 

Emma - said it before but you have two gorgeous little ones there!! 

 and  to all

Deb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blade Runner - just wanted to wish you lots of luck with this cycle (just in case I get busy over the next few days!!) - I know what you mean about dreading it - I always found the anticipation hard to handle but once you get going it is fine - promise!! Good Luck  

Hope all you other lovely ladies are OK - I have completely lost track of where everyone is - I'll post the last update below and perhaps you can let me know if anything needs updating - does anyone feel like taking over the list for a while?

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
WLA 
smallbutfiesty 
Cazl 
Blade Runner - d/reg from 17 Nov
Ronstar 
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk

*D/Regging*   

Stimming

*PUPO*    

*Waiting for 1st scan*   

*Congratulations*     

Hope SpringsEternal - Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers- EDD 7th November
Monkey2008 - Natural BFP!!! - EDD 2Dec
Tanya - EDD 28Dec 
Charlies-Mum - Natural BFP!!! - EDD 3rd Jan 2009
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - next scan ? EDD ?
Karen1975 - EDD 1st March 2009
Casatinka - next scan 29th August - EDD 1st April 2009

AS ALWAYS LET ME KNOW IF I HAVE ANYTHING WRONG OR IF I HAVE MISSED ANYTHING!!


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks fingers! I've kept busy today by calling around some chemists to fulfill my prescription as cheaply as possible. I've done a summary of all the chemists details and quotes that I got in the link below if anyone finds this useful....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9821.msg2558942#msg2558942


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Fingers,
I start down regging next Wednesday 5th - two days I see before you are due - how exciting for you. How are you now?
What do you have to do to do the list? I could try for you is it would help.
Anyway   to all
Rons


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Ronstar - thanks for offering!. You are right, not long now - it's scary stuff but can't wait - am OK now thanks - just impatiently waiting!! With the list it is just a case of updating it with peoples news. I tried to do it once a week or so (until I was in hospital that is!!) and used to keep the master copy on a word doc on my 'puter and then copy and paste to post it here and fiddle around with as necessary.. it is handy to know where everyone is in their treatment - particularly for any newbies and for anyone currently on tx to know who is a cycle buddy... lots of luck to you with this cycle    

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
smallbutfiesty 
Cazl 
Blade Runner - d/reg from 17 Nov
Ronstar - d/reg from 5 Nov
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk

*D/Regging*   

Stimming

*PUPO*     
WLA - test date 7th Nov
*Waiting for 1st scan*   

*Congratulations*     

Hope SpringsEternal - Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers- EDD 7th November
Monkey2008 - Natural BFP!!! - EDD 2Dec
Tanya - EDD 28Dec 
Charlies-Mum - Natural BFP!!! - EDD 3rd Jan 2009
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - next scan ? EDD ?
Karen1975 - EDD 1st March 2009
Casatinka - next scan 28th Nov - EDD 1st April 2009

AS ALWAYS LET ME KNOW IF I HAVE ANYTHING WRONG OR IF I HAVE MISSED ANYTHING!!


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Fingers,
Well I don't mind doing the list for you until you feel ready to take it back!!!- How do you put in all the cool little pictures?
Rons


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Rons - they are just the pictures that you can add when you create a reply to a post (at the top of the reply page) - just the standard emoticons... If you copy the list above to a word doc - they should come over each time... thanks for that - otherwise I will seriously lose track of where everyone is!!


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Fingers - I'm glad you're doing well, how exciting and not long to go, can't wait to see the pics, is there a way of uploading pics to share on here?  My current situation is the same EDD 1APR09 and my next scan is at 22 weeks on the 28NOV08, can't wait!  I've also booked in for a 4D scan in December!!!  

Love
Casatinka
xxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Fingers - no problem I have saved a copy of it to word and will start updating it from next week.
Good luck with everything - very excited for you.
Rons


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

HI WLA - Have updated you on list - good luck - will be thinking of you - 7th Nov is my due date so let's hope it's a lucky date for you too!

Rons -    thanks honey


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

WLA Good luck


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

GOODLUCK WLA & FINGERS!
 XX


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi - just a quick question - have any of you used the counselling services at Woking Nuffield? Were they any good? Did they help at all?

Cheers


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blade Runner - I didn't use the counselling - and I've heard mixed reports = sorry that's not much help


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

It is my absolute privilege to announce on behalf of fingerscrossed the safe arrival of William Hirst Brooker    

William Hirst or Liam as he is to be known, was born at 12.10 today weighing 8lbs 5 oz    

Kerry, words can’t describe how happy I am for you and John.  Wishing the three of you all the love in the world – enjoy every second hun, can’t wait to meet the little man        

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

OH MY GOD!!!!!! Kerry!!!!

HUGE HUGE HUGE CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!   Woo Hoo

You have just made my day hun!!!!! Yippeee 

Congratulations again and give Liam a huge hug from me.

Love hugs and happy tears
Deb, Amy and bump


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Fingers -
CONGRATULATIONS!!! What lovely news!!     
Take care of yourself and baby Liam!!!
Lots of pictures when you feel up to it.
Ronstar


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

HEY ALL
just thought i come and shout a big hello it's my first time here  first time ivf to start  on the 20th  november 
im having my treatment at woking nuffield  lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Congratulations Fingers!! Gives the rest of us hope that's for sure  

Hi Crazychic! When you say you're starting on the 20th November - is that when you're down regging or is that your first appointment or what? I'm starting to down reg on the 17th November and it's my first IVF (actually doing an ICSI cycle). DH and I are at the clinic tomorrow to pick up our plan and have the dates confirmed


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

lol hey sorry yes i  start d/regging on the 20th november  and omg it seems so long away im finding things to do with my time


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

I'M DELIGHTED FOR YOU FINGERS - WELL DONE!!!  
WELCOME TO THE WORLD LIAM  
CAN'T WAIT TO HEAR ALL ABOUT IT  

LOVE N HUGZ
CASATINKA
XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

[fly]    CONGRATULATIONS FINGERS AND DH ON THE SAFE ARRIVAL OF LIAM   [/fly]


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

crazychic said:


> lol hey sorry yes i start d/regging on the 20th november and omg it seems so long away im finding things to do with my time


Not that far really - that week will be here before we know it! I got my drugs through the post this morning and spent an hour or so going through them all, reading all the hideous side effects that can occur (bad idea  ) and acquainting myself with the sharps and syringes and autoinjector, even had a practise stabbing session!!  Seeing the pregnyl in the fridge every time I open the door now has made it very real all of a sudden 

I'm on the long protocol, buserelin and menopur, so should have EC and ET around 12th/15th December, just in time for the 2ww over Christmas  

How about you?

WLA - sending you loads of


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Waiting to start      

Julesx                – start again soon
Angie                – having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali            
Bali            
smallbutfiesty  
Cazl      
Blade Runner    - d/reg from 17 Nov
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk
Crazy Chick – d/reg from 20th Nov
D/Regging      

Ronstar

PUPO          
WLA - test date 7th Nov
Waiting for 1st scan      

Congratulations        

Hope SpringsEternal -    Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers– William to be known as Liam born November 4th 2008
Monkey2008 -  Natural BFP!!! – EDD 2Dec
Tanya        – EDD 28Dec  
Charlies-Mum – Natural BFP!!! – EDD 3rd Jan 2009
Cartman      - next scan ? – EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick      – next scan ? EDD ?
Karen1975      - EDD 1st March 2009
Casatinka - next scan 28th Nov - EDD 1st April 2009


This is my first attempt at this as Fingers' stand in! Let me know if I have missed anybody off or have got anything wrong.
Welcome to Crazy Chick!
Ronstar


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh no all the pictures didn't paste over - sorry.
Ronstar


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
smallbutfiesty 
Cazl 
Blade Runner - d/reg from 17 Nov
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk
Crazy Chick - d/reg from 20th Nov

*D/Regging*   

Ronstar

*PUPO *    
WLA - test date 7th Nov

*Waiting for 1st scan *     

*Congratulations*

Hope SpringsEternal - Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers- William to be known as Liam born November 4th 2008
Monkey2008 - Natural BFP!!! - EDD 2Dec

Tanya - EDD 28Dec 
Charlies-Mum - Natural BFP!!! - EDD 3rd Jan 2009
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - next scan ? EDD ?
Karen1975 - EDD 1st March 2009
Casatinka - next scan 28th Nov - EDD 1st April 2009


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Fingers, it seems like so long since we met in the pub and you were just a teeny bit pregnant - now you're a fully-fledged mummy! 

Congratulations to you and your hubby (and of course the wee man himself!)  

Love sbf xx


----------



## bobblymole (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi All

Have just done my first IVF cycle. Official test date tomorrow but I know its going to be a BFN because AF has arrived.

I had my tx at Oxford (I live in Reading) but we will have to pay for the next one and I am thinking of changing clinic. The main problem I had with Oxford is that I felt a bit isolated and as if I was just one of a big number of women having treatment there. They also didn't make my partner feel particularly involved. 

Would people generally recommend Woking? What are their consultants / nurses like and do they have good customer care?

I can look up stats etc on the HFEA board but they don't tell you stuff like how you will be treated....

Thanks in advance,

Becks


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi bobblymole!

Sorry to hear that your tx didnt work   

I'm at the beginning of my tx with Woking, and it's my first time on IVF. I've found Woking to be very caring and helpful. A bit disorganised at times on the admin side, but the nurses certainly know their stuff and have made DH and I very comfortable with the whole process.

I went there yesterday for my tx plan and as I'm on a 25 day cycle they've got me starting earlier than expected and I'm down regging from the 15th November, with my baseline scan on 1st December. If all goes to plan with the EC and ET on the expected dates, I'll be testing on New Years Eve....   The nurse was very helpful with my questions and let us practice the injection technique until we were happy with it. We are more than confident that we're good to go now and happy that we're in seemingly good hands!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Congratulations Kerry....am so happy for you and DH.
Cant wait to c some pics of baby william aka Liam
              
love always
ali xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Kerry I said on the other threads but congrats hun I'm so pleased for you both, sending lots of love to little Liam  

Bobblymole Sorry that your AF has arrived  I had my treatment at Woking and have always found the consultants and nurses helpful and make you feel at ease, but as Blade Runner said the admin side on my last cycle was a bit slack  

Blade Runner well done and thanks for the update   

Ali I hope you are keeping well?

I hope everyone has a lovely wk end  

Tanya x


----------



## Nowgli (May 15, 2008)

Hi All

I'm new to this thread but have been having treatment at Woking since the start of this year (2 failed IUI) and am now in the process of IVF (at my scan this am I had 20 follicles with an anticipated egg collection on Friday 14th - can't decide whether to be scared or excited!).

Could anyone who has been through IVF egg collection tell me what to expect on Friday - am a little nervous....

Take care all
xxxx

Nowgli

(P.s. hi Casatinka - good to hear that all is going well  )


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

hi girls im currently with the nuffield to have my first ivf cycle and have been told that when my natural period starts i have to contact them to get a treatment plan does anyone know how long it takes them to do a treatment plan?


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi ladies

In case you hadnt seen the post on the north hants thread, just to let you know that WLA sadly had a   

That means that both Woking Nuffield ladies in the north hants group had  and both Wessex ladies in the north hants group had    

Is it too late for me to change clinics?!   I guess it's just the way that things go, but I'm really gutted for SBF and WLA and I feel like I'm trying to buck a trend in our local group now  

Ho hum


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Nowgli!!

Welcome to this board, I've been wondering how you are  

Will PM you back...

Casatinka
xoxoxoxox


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi all,

Thank you so much for your messages, it means so much to me as I know how other peoples announcements can be so painful.

I know most of the ladies that post on this thread are yet to get their BFP's, I just wanted to say NEVER give up hope. I remember hearing people say that and thinking " but what if it's never me" and it wasn't for 15 years and along the way was a lot of heartache, many, many tears, any every emotion swinging between anger and despair but every one of those years/emotions have lead me finally to Liam, our most precious boy.

I will NEVER EVER forget how blessed we are and how those years of trying to conceive felt, and if I can be of support to any of you along the way to your long awaited dream, I will still be here.

I wish each and every one of you, so much luck and love for your IVF journeys ahead of you, and hope that you are all blessed in due course, Your journeys may not be smooth but you will appreciate your little ones even more when they do arrive.

Much Love and lots of       

Kerry


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

WLA - so sorry to hear your news honey, please take care of yourself    

Crazychic - welcome to the thread and good luck with your tx. WN will do a tx plan based around starting on day 21 of your next cycle I would guess but if you are unsure give them a call.

Bobblymole - sorry to hear of your BFN, there are lots of patients at Woking as it has such a good reputation but I never felt like just one of a number - I felt happy with the tx  I received (even prior to my BFP). Please bear in mind they have a waiting list though so get referred asap adn call for cancellations.


Nowglie - you will be given a light anaethestic ( you are only out for about 20 mins), taken to recovery where you will wake up and then back to your room to recover. Most people just feel slight discomfort for which you will be given pain relief if required. The doc and embryologist will then come to visit to tell you the outcome, number of eggs etc and will advise you on the next stages... good luck   

Blade Runner - I would imagine you would find it difficult to change clinic part way through tx. Please don't be despondent. There was a run of BFN's before I got my BFP and since there have been a good run of BFP's. Don't forget not everyone posts on here, in fact I found out today that a lady in my antenatal group also had tx at Woking and she had never been on to FF, Woking still have some of the best stats in the country but unfortunately nowhere has a 100% success rate. Stay positive if you can - I truly believe it helps.

SBF/Ali - good to 'see' you ladies - hope you are doing well and that I get to see you soon

Tanya - are you enjoying being a lady of leisure? 

Anyway must get to bed !! Love to anyone I've missed xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

WLA sorry to hear you news   

Bladerunner as Fingers has said Woking are great at what they do and I would trust them 100%  

Fingers I hope you, Liam and Daddy are all doing well  

Welcome and good luck Crazychic  

Hi to all the Woking ladies


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Fingers, many many congratulations   

lots of love
cheesyb
xx


Well done Mummy !


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Finger,

Congratulations on the safe arrival of baby Liam, I am so so pleased for you all .  I have been watching out for you, but don't post much these days.  I echo what smf said about you being just a little bit pregnant when we all met up and now your a mummy to little Liam.  Enjoy every second, and hope to meet up soon  

Hi to Tanya, Jules, SBF, Ali, Monkey, Debs, Myra, and everyone else I've missed.  Thinking of you all often 

Love and hugs Bali xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Bali I hope you are doing ok hun? Good to hear from you again


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

*CONGRATULATIONS

KERRY and DH

on the safe arrival of

your darling son

LIAM

Lots of Love

Jules

XXXXXXX*

         ​


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Aw ladies - how lovely to 'see' you all. 

Cheesy - hope you are doing well honey, I bet N'eve is growing up fast!!

Bali - have missed seeing you around on the board. Hope you are well and yes I would love to meet up soon. 

Jules - good to 'see' you too. How's things with you - have you heard about the marathon yet? Look at you doing flash writing and all sorts - I can just about manage to type!!  

Ronstar - thanks for posting the updated list - seems really strange to see Liams name on there!! 

Hi to all you other ladies - hope you are doing well - brain not in gear enough at the moment to do too many personals but you know I'm sending lots of    and      your way!!


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Ah Fingers he is so gorgeous - bagsy a cuddle
Rons


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Awwwwwwww Kerry - Liam is gorgeous  

Unfortunately, I didn't get in the marathon but DH did HA HA     

Quick update on our situation. We are having another holiday in December YIPPEE   Off to a little island called Margarita off the coast of Venezuela. It's another 2 weeks of windsurfing   We're away over Christmas so I can't wait   Back in the UK for New Year!

I'm still on a fitness kick and will be starting treatment again in the New Year        

DH has changed jobs and has been put on "garden leave" as he's going to a competitor. Starts his new job next week. Head office is in Switzerland so no late night calls to the US or trips to San Francisco YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

Hello everyone  - I'll try to keep up with who is doing what. Work is still manic   having to work Sunday's at the moment  

Take care all,

Jules x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks Ladies - sorry pic is so big - waiting for someone to tell me how to resize it - as TBH I'm not even sure how I managed to get it in my signature    what a technophobe!!

Jules - poor DH - are you going to supervise his training!!   Margarita is meant to be wonderful - lucky you - am very jealous!! This time last year I was about to fly off to Grenada, we said to ourselves that it might be our last holiday  before we got lucky and it WAS, I think the hols will go by the wayside for a while though so you make the most of it because next year is YOUR year...          Good luck to DH in his new job, sounds much better that he won't have the long trips to do.  Don't you work too hard lady   

Ronstar - you might have to join a queue!! By all means when we next have a meet up, you can get a cuddle, in the meantime I'll give him a cuddle from you


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Kerry Liam is so cute!  

Jules   having to work Sunday's, good luck to DH starting his new job and your Christmas holiday sound s like it is going to be great fun


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

awwww look at all that hair!! 

has anyone heard that having IVF you're more likely to have a boy??  I wonder what the statistics are, I've always thought I'd produce a girl but who knows!

weyhey, 20 weeks today!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Cas- sort of true. For every 100 girls born, there are 106 boys born - thats whether natural conception or assisted. 
Besides you  take what you can get  

Sorry I'm not arroudn much. Back is killing me and am on crutches - that and looking after a toddler is proving hard work physically and emotionally (Amy;s asleep at the moment so gathering myself for a few moments). I do read but don't always have time to post.

Sending lots of   and  to all
Deb


----------



## smallbutfiesty (Jan 21, 2008)

Kerry, he's completely gorgeous! And thank you for your lovely post - I have printed it out to read in those low moments! 

Much love to all, 

sbf xx


----------



## Crazychick (Jun 26, 2007)

OMG - Kerry - congratulations on the birth of baby Liam    - i cannot see the pictures from work but will check from home.YOU ARE A MUMMY  

I have not caught up on everyones news it also appears there is an impostor crazychic in the house   only joking i don't get to spend much time on here anymore so feel free to use the name  

Hello to everyone i will try my best to get back on here at the weekend as i have so many people to say hi to Tanya/Jules/SBF/Bali/Monkey to name just a few. I am sorry i have not paid more attention after all the support i was given during my IVF's   So many new faces - ~Woking has been good to us so stay strong  

I am 27 weeks today and all going well so far due to give birth 13th Feb 2009 so not long to go - the weight i have put on far exceeds anyone else i have spoken to  after 27 weeks so i shall not mention it   but i am far more concerned about having a healthy baby the weight can be sorted afterwards  
we don't know the sex which friends are shocked about considering i am the most organised person around  

Catch up soon my lovelies

CC x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
smallbutfiesty 
Cazl 
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk
Crazy Chick - d/reg from 20th Nov

*D/Regging*   

Blade Runner
Ronstar

*PUPO *    
WLA - test date 7th Nov

*Waiting for 1st scan *     

*Congratulations*

Hope SpringsEternal - Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers- William to be known as Liam born November 4th 2008
Monkey2008 - Natural BFP!!! - EDD 2Dec

Tanya - EDD 28Dec 
Charlies-Mum - Natural BFP!!! - EDD 3rd Jan 2009
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - next scan ? EDD ?
Karen1975 - EDD 1st March 2009
Casatinka - next scan 28th Nov - EDD 1st April 2009

If I have got anything wrong or missed anybody off please let me know.


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

hey ronstar

i started d/regging on the 12th  baseline scan 24th november 

apparently one of the nurses had mixed my dates up 



thanks 


hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello all! 

Just to let you know that we've taken our first step on our first ICSI/IVF tx - DH adminsitered my first Buserelin jab last night!!  

1 down, 49 to go   

Ronstar - how's yours going?


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
smallbutfiesty 
Cazl 
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk

*D/Regging*    
Crazy chick
Blade Runner
Ronstar

*PUPO *    
WLA - test date 7th Nov?

*Waiting for 1st scan *     

*Congratulations*

Hope SpringsEternal - Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers- William to be known as Liam born November 4th 2008
Monkey2008 - Natural BFP!!! - EDD 2Dec

Tanya - EDD 28Dec 
Charlies-Mum - Natural BFP!!! - EDD 3rd Jan 2009
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - next scan ? EDD ?
Karen1975 - EDD 1st March 2009
Casatinka - next scan 28th Nov - EDD 1st April 2009

Hi Blade Runner - injections are going ok. Baseline scan this wednesday!!! Injections don't seem quite so bad this time 
At least we can keep each other company - how are you doing crazy Chick?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

running through to rescue us from the fate that is page 2!!! Hope all you d/regging ladies are doing well and not too many side effects..

Good to 'see' you Crazychick - sounds like all is going well for you... don't worry about the weight side of things - it is very unimportant.....

Deb - hope back isn't too bad

Love to everyone - sorry I am so crap at personals at moment, I am thinking of you all though


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Nearly on page 2 again!!!


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Fingers -
How goes it with your lovely new fella? 
Hope it is all good. 
Ronstar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for asking Ronstar - my little fella is good thanks - it's tiring but wonderful - how are you doing?


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Ronstar - good luck with the scan! Gosh that seems early, I have to wait til December 1st for mine!!!!  

I'm surprised at what a non-event the injections seem to be! I worked myself up about being stabbed in the tum 50 times or so and it doesnt hurt at all! (thank goodness!!) 

I'm feeling very tired though - are you or CrazyChic feeling like that? Any other side effects? Or is it just that I'm knackered and nothing to do with the Buserelin??!?!??


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

hey bladerunner 

i feel shattered all of the time hun  but seem to be waking up at silly o'clock everynight  my damm hot flushes are really bad and i get the occasional headache .

bladerunner/ronstar  are either  of you injecting ??


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Crazychic

Yup, I'm on Buserelin injections in my tum, every night, 7:30 ish. So it's 4 down, 46 to go.....


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

does anyone know where we can get the sucess rates for woking ?

i must say before i started on my injections  i thought omg this wait is going to kill me  but since starting them the time is flying by
i do feel really mixed up though at times  and dont know what to think .


blade your injections will fly by hun             

ronstar how are you getting on ?


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Just found this article from 2005 on the BBC - a little old, but still encouraging non the less...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4572377.stm

/links


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Blade-Runner and Crazy chick,
Things are going ok - my Buserelin goes down tonight and I start stims tomorrow.
I have done the injections last cycle so I kinda knew what to expect - still find some of the needles smart a little - but
I am using my thighs more this time!
I am getting hot flushes - especially at night. My migraines have been a little wack too!
Have this week and next until hopefully EC! We are having ICSI this time not just IVF - so
I hope that we get more fertilisation. I am at the hospital again next Wednesday - then FRIDAY and then
on Monday 1st December - so Blade runner might see you there, what time are you going? My appointment is at 8:20am!!
Anyway catch up soon
Rons


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Ronstar - my appointment is at 2:30 on 1st so unless you have  a really loooooooooooooooooong appointment I doubt we'll cross paths unfortunately!

I'm on ICSI too - but this is our first time on any sort of tx so I have no idea what's going to happen  

Still no hot flushes and it's day 6 of down regging today! Still feel blummin tired though


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Blade runner,
I don't remeber getting so many hot flushes last time I down regged - so enjoy it while you can!!
I feel tired - but I pretty much felt like that before treatment so i don't know if it has any thing to do
with the injections.
I don't think we will see each other on the 1st then - I will have to get off to work after the scan...


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

hey girlies im also at the clinic on the first but im there at 10 so we are all going to miss each other lol


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi All,

Rescuing us from page 2 again!! How are you d/regging ladies getting on? Hope you aren't suffering too many side effects... 
Ronstar - You say you want a better fertilisation rate this time, I got zero fertilisation on my 2nd IVF attempt so swapped to ICSI for 3rd go and struck lucky with the result staring at me right now!! 

Anyway just a quicky - going to go and whack heating up as I'm feeling the cold tonight ... at least I can stay in the warm and keep cosy!!


----------



## bobblymole (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Guys

Does anyone live in Reading and travel to Woking for treatment? We went to their open day yesterday and they seem really good but am worried about travelling times. Just did a cycle of IVF in oxford and had scans, blood tests done in reading so was very handy...

Cheers,

Becks


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Becks - I work(ed) in Reading and had to go to woking for scans etc during the day. Its not too bad travel wise but depends which side of reading you are!!!

 and  to all
Deb


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
smallbutfiesty 
Cazl 
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk

*D/Regging*    
Crazy chick
Blade Runner

Stimming
Ronstar

*PUPO *   

*Waiting for 1st scan *     

*Congratulations*

Hope SpringsEternal - Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers- William to be known as Liam born November 4th 2008
Monkey2008 - Natural BFP!!! - EDD 2Dec

Tanya - EDD 28Dec 
Charlies-Mum - Natural BFP!!! - EDD 3rd Jan 2009
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - next scan ? EDD ?
Karen1975 - EDD 1st March 2009
Casatinka - next scan 28th Nov - EDD 1st April 2009

Please let me know if I have anything wrong or have left anybody off.


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Fingers I so hope that ICSI gives us the same result as you.

Had an awful weekend. my mother in law has had a stroke so we have spent all weekend in hospital
in Essex. Fortunately it was apparently a mini-stroke - but my husband understandably was really stressed,
he is also having interviews at the moment for a new job as well as the ICSI!!! 

Have two scans this week - so hoping for some good follies... will let you know.

How are you Blade Runner and Crazy Chick? Hope down regging is going ok and you are both feeling fine.
Hello to everybody else.
Ronstar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ronstar - sorry to hear about your MIL - hope she recovers well and soon. I also hope that ICSI brings you the same result as I got  

Hope you d/regging ladies are doing good - who is first up for EC?

Don't know whether you have seen but Monkey had a little boy on Wednesday night (couple of weeks early) - Alex, he weighed in at 6lb 5oz and is doing well. Well done Monkey and DH


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Fingers 
I will update Monkeys entry on the list - how lovely.
I am first up for EC at the moment - it is supposed to happen next Wednesday.
Rons


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

hey girlies 


had my baseline scan today  and everythings fine so i start on 150iu menopur as from tommorow night  back in next monday for  a scan if all goes to plan my e/c will be on the 8th 

hope everything is well with everyone


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone - I am new to this thread and about to start the journey with the hope of starting treatment early January. Our initial consultation is the 1st Dec at 11 so looks like there will be a load of us FF girls there on that day. Have only just learnt my way around the site and am pleased to have found all you Woking girls to share this with.

Loads of luck to everyone - I hope 2009 is really busy year for Woking with all of us getting the longed for BFP    .
Its wonderful to see all the babies already on the way  

Take care all,

Wardy


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wardy - good luck with your appt next week. We are a friendly bunch so keep us updated with your progress. Wishign you every success with your treatment.


----------



## bobblymole (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Again

Does anyone have acupunture in the Woking area? I have heard of Dr. Johnson but he is not actually registered with the British Acupuncture Council (and can't find any info on him when I googled)

Thanks

Becksx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

The Nuffield have a recommended acupuncturist - a lady who's been through IVF herself, and she specialises in fertility acupuncture. I'm going to a guy in Godalming so I didnt take them up on the offer, but if you call the clinic and talk to the counsellor, Suze, she'll be able to give you the ladies details.

Well done Crazychic on the clear baseline! Only 150iu of Menopur? Blimey I must be really old and creaky - they've prescribed me 375iu, so two jabs per night extra on top of the reduced dosage buserelin    If I ever finally start stimming that is.....  

Ronstar - next Wednesday? You mean tomorrow?


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Blade Runner - not today I mean the 5th Dec - but last time I had to go a few extra days as my follies weren't big enough.
I have a scan today to see how things are going.
Rons


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Good luck with the scan Ronstar! EC possibly next Wednesday eh?! If AF ever arrives, I'll have only just started stimming then! Keep us posted on how your scans go and how many lovely follies you're getting!! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Evening All 

Ronstar - how did your scan go today?

How's the d/regging going B/Runner?

Crazychic - glad baseline was all good - here's lots of        for some nice juicy follies.

Hi other ladies - hope everyone is well..


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Everyone,
Scan went well - 5 follies on left, 8 on right. Biggest is 13mm. 
Looking good for Wednesday 3rd dec for EC.
Menopur reduced to 150 then 75 - so that must mean things are looking good.

Hope everybody doing well -
next scan Friday.

Rons


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Ronstar - sounds good, you keep going girl!! 

Still waiting for AF   4 days til my baseline scan and I'm trying not to get too stressy about this no AF malarky but FFS I WISH SHE'D HURRY UP!!!!!    

There, all better now..... 

150 and 75ius of menopur - only two and then one vial to mix up! I seriously cant imagine how long it's going to take us to do 5 vials a night plus the buserelin!   Oh well, jump off that bridge when (if) we come to it I guess!   

Meeting Kiwi, Liz72 and SBF this evening for a meal at the Heron on the Lake in Fleet. I hope that the pregnancy vibes will 'rub off' and help me on my way! If not, a good meal and a laugh certainly will!


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi all,
Blade Runner hope AF shows for you soon - it is so frustrating having to wait.
How was last nights meal?
Had a scan this morning and things are static at the moment - so they are going to ring me later to tell me how much menopur 
to take over the weekend. They took bloods today to check my oestrogen levels - they got really high last time!
How are you doing crazy Chick?
 to all
Ronstar


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi well we finally had our first appointment at nuffield (we had to cancell an earlyer one)
it seemed to go well and wasnt nearely as bad as i thought it would be.
Dont know when we will start as mr R wants to have a look at remaining left tube to see if it swolen or full of
fluid if it is then we have to have another op by key hole will be 4th one in last 18 months so keeping fingers crossed.
Also asked us to go away and think about how many eggs to put back when we get to it one or two any thoughts anyone ?
Have dipped in and out on this site but will be more of a regular now we have started the journey.

Good luck ronstar sounds like your doing well

Sorry blade runner but what happens if af is a no show ?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Sammy

Glad you have got started on the journey - hope the op goes well - it's as well to get it sorted now before tx begins.

THink carefully on the 1 vs 2 embryo scenario. Everyone is different. I had 2 embies put back, my reasoning being a) that my first 2 cycles were abandoned for various reasons so I wanted to give this cycle every chance of success, b) we would have been delighted with a ready made family. Of course only one embie stuck and we now have the beautiful Liam, looking back I am glad we made the decison to have 2 put back but you have to make the decision that is right for you. Think hard about how you would cope if you had multiples - of course you would be delighted BUT it would be hard work emotionally, physically and financially and of course multiple pregnancies can be more risky. I wish you all the luck in the world and hope that your IVF journey is a smooth one.     
BTW - if AF doesn't show they will just d/reg for a bit longer... 

B/runner did AF show yet?

Hi other lovely ladies - Ronstar - hope your e2 levels were OK


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello! Yes, thankfully AF finally turned up on Saturday!! Only 6 days late!!!   So hopefully this afternoon, the scan will show a reasonable lining and no polyps or cysts! I'll let you know how it goes!

Sammy, we're deffo going for two (if there are two to go for!!) as we're both 'getting on' and the thought of twins to me is fab! I've never had kids so having two at once would mean the same to me as just having one, getting into a routine and not knowing any different!   

Got to get to that point first though!  

Good luck with your tube - hope you dont have to go through another op, but it is best to sort all that sort of stuff out first to give you the best possible chance, then it'll be all systems go for your turn!


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Just wanted to say

[fly]    WELDONE MONKEY AND DH ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR DEAR SON ALEX   [/fly]

Looking forward to seeing some pictures!!!!


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Congratulations Monkey!! Great news    

I had my baseline this afternoon - thin 2.3 mm lining   , 3 quiet follies on each ovary   so I'm
good to start stimming tomorrow!!!        

It's going to be a pain mixing 5 ampules of powder up a night mind you!    If it gets me to where Monkey is though, it'll all be worth it!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

B/Runner good luck with stims - it will  be worth it - honestly.       

Hope you other ladies are doing OK


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone - we have now had our intial appointment which was fab. We have been approved for egg sharing and Mr Brooks is pretty confident that as our issues are solely MF we should have a good chance of success. Just need a few more tests done before we start so porobably won't be until February. At least there is time to get body over the Christmas splurge!!!!
We have same dilemma of 1 or 2 embies. If we get some to freeze then he said go for 1 otherwise should consider 2. As we already have DD who will be 5 if tx works 1st time I really am not up for the twinnies idea at all. Of course DH thinks it would be great but who is the one at home getting a 5 year old up and off to school with twins to get ready too??    Men have no idea sometimes.
Anyway - hope you are all OK - take care


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Wardyy - glad appt went well. The 1 vs 2 embie dilemma is a very personal choice, you did make me laugh about your DH though!! Men don't have a clue sometimes!!


B/Runner - how's that mixing of 5 ampoules going?

Rons  - did you have EC today? How did it go hon? How are you feeling?

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi All,
I am good. EC postponed until Friday - they weren't quite big enough.
Last injections tonight!!! 1 at 6:20 and the pregnal at 8:20.
Wish me luck ladies!!
It's Dr H doing my EC this term she did ET last time. I am hoping that the ICSI 
gives me lots of nice embies... then we have to think about blastocyst.

 all round.
How is it going Blade Runner and Crazy Chick?
Ronstar


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
smallbutfiesty 
Cazl 
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk
SammyK
Wardyy

*D/Regging*   

Stimming
Crazy chick
Blade Runner
Ronstar

*PUPO *   

*Waiting for 1st scan *     

*Congratulations*

Hope SpringsEternal - Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers- William to be known as Liam born November 4th 2008
Monkey2008 - Alex arrived November 2008

Tanya - EDD 28Dec 
Charlies-Mum - Natural BFP!!! - EDD 3rd Jan 2009
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - next scan ? EDD ?
Karen1975 - EDD 1st March 2009
Casatinka - next scan 28th Nov - EDD 1st April 2009

Let me know if I have missed anybody off or got anyhting wrong! Thanks Ronstar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Good luck for Friday Ronstar       Dr Hall did my successful EC so hope that's a good sign


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

hi ladies well all went well with scan to look at tube ect so its now full steam ahead. we have implications meeting Tuesday so hopefully wont be long till we start, carnt belive its happening so fast now it seemes like we have been waiting ages.[

ronstar how did ec go ? is it painfull ?

fingers congratulations liam looks gorges

wardyy looks like you and i could start around the same time glad you have been aproved for egg sharing.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well done sammy - full steam ahead then!! EC is slightly uncomfortable rather than painful for most people, I found it gave me a tummyache like a period pain, uncomfortable but bearable.. 

Ronstar - how did it go?


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi all,
It went well thank you. 12 matue eggs and 7 fertilised! So I am really happy.
EC was fine a little achey today and yesterday - but like fingers said - sort of period like.
ET on Monday - have decided not to try blastocyst this time - hope we have made a good choice.
So fingers crossed I get my biggest wish for christmas ever.
hope everybody is ok.
Fingers how is Liam?
Ronstar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ronstar - well done - I got 7 fertilised, had Dr Hall for EC and had a 3 day transfer so hopefully all good signs for you     Thanks for asking Liam is doing really well, gaining weight fast and is a right little porker now!! Still the apple of my eye, even through sleepless nights and explosive bottoms at 4 in the morning!!   Who is doing your ET?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ronstar - good luck with ET today. Hope by now you will be PUPO... 

When are you are other ladies dues for EC?


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Ronstar - Sending you loads of     Hope it all goes well today  

I've got my first follie scan today. Bit worried to be honest as I dont feel any different to when I started stimming last Tuesday. I seem to have had no side effects, no bloating, no aches or pains and I dont feel like my abdomen is getting fuller or anything   When did you guys start feeling the difference? Do you think the stimms are actually working or am I a poor responder?   

Guess I'll find out in a few hours   Ho hum


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

B/runner - I only felt uncomfy for last 2 or 3 days before EC.. certainly not in first week of stims.. good luck with your scan - let us know how it goes...


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Thank you for thinking of us. Two embies on board now. Mr B did ET.
The other 5 have got the go ahead to be frozen by the embryologist - so I am happy.
Blade Runner - I didn't get that uncomfortable at first when stimming - really it was after the
3rd scan.
I hope you are all well and that everything is going good for my fellow Nov/Dec friends.
Ronstar  
PS Blade Runner let us know how today goes


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Yay Ronstar - congrats on being PUPO and having 5 frosties too!! That's great going! Sending you and your embies lots of sticky


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Ronstar that's wonderful news!!!!   Sending you lots of sticky vibes for you little ones   

Well all my worry was for nothing!!   

Results of scan as follows:-

Left hand side 4 follicles
1x10mm
1x9mm
1x8mm
1x7mm

Right hand side 7 follicles
1x13mm
1x11mm
1x10mm
2x8mm
2x7mm

And my lining is just 1mm below where it should be for EC, at 7mm  

Soooo relieved! I didnt realise how worried I was about it until I had an unexpected booing session in the middle of the corridor after my scan!!   

So, two more scans to go this week, no change of prescription and on track for EC next Monday, ET next Wednesday!  

Just hope all these follies have got some eggies in.......  Oooo it's just one worry after the other    Not going to think about that for now, just going to chill and be happy with my results!!!


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Good news Blade Runner -
I know exactly what you mean about it being one worry after another!!!
I keep saying with each part "now this is the worst bit..."
Well I hope we both get our christmas/new year wish this year!!!
Thanks for all the sticky vibes -
Ronstar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Yay B/runner - good news from you too. That's a lovely number of follies at this stage. Don't worry about booing in the corridor - I did that more times than I care to remember, it just hits you like that sometimes. As you said you aren't even aware of being that tense until the relief hits you...

I always said having tx was it was like playing deal or no deal!! You are never sure what the next box will bring - just thank our lucky stars that Noel Edmonds isn't involved!!    Hope all you ladies hit the jackpot


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi thats such good news ronstar will keep every thing crossed for your christmas wish sticky vibes.
B/runner  glad you are a little more relived and some times its good to let it all out. I burst into tears on my first visit think i was so pleased 
that something was finally happening.

thinking of you all x


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Ronstar Well done on being PUPO rest up and sending lots of  your way   that is great news about having five frosties  

Blade runner Well done that sounds like you are doing really well


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone  

sammy - yes - very pleased about egg sharing, just need to get my forms completed now - not sure what to put on the extra info bit. Do you have your implications chat today?   Good luck with that. We have ours next week - let me know how it goes. We are having the 1 v 2 embies dilemma - I really don't want twins but want to have the best chance possible. We alreadt have DD who is 4 and i just don't think it would be fair. But hey - we don't need to decide yet.

Ronstar -    great news - 2 embies on board - sending loads of     to you. When is test date?

BR - fab news from you too. I have written separately on North Hants thread.

Hope everyone else is doing OK


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

fingersarecrossed said:


> I always said having tx was it was like playing deal or no deal!! You are never sure what the next box will bring - just thank our lucky stars that Noel Edmonds isn't involved!!


LOL! That is such a fantastic analogy    And so true!!


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

hi all hope were all doinig well today

wardyy implications was fine we were done in an hour felt like i was back at school what with the diagrams and birds and bees leson quite
funny. I have to call when my next af arives which hopefully will be boxing day so will call day after.
As for the one v two we dont have any kids so wouldn't really mind more than one dont know any different but have to think about other
things health ect Have been pregnant before so if two went back twins would be a real possibility.


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi all

Just a quick update for you. I had my second progress scan yesterday. Not doing too bad:-

Left hand side 4 follicles still, (one at a stand still, one slow)
1x14mm
1x12mm
1x8mm
1x8mm

Right hand side 7 follicles still 
2x15mm
1x13mm
1x10mm
2x9mm
1x8mm

So no new ones coming up and a few slow growers, but I'm getting a few bigger ones. My lining is now at 9.5mm, they need a minimum of 8mm for transfer. The nurse said that a thicker lining is an indicator of high oestrogen levels which means lots of eggs present so I can be confident that the follicles have eggs and arent just empty, which is good.

Last scan and a blood test tomorrow. She did say that I may need to stimm for another couple of days but she'd see what was happening tomorrow, so it may be EC Wednesday and ET Friday.

I'm starting to feel rather uncomfy in my abdomen, like I'm about to have a heavy period, but other than that, no side effects.

Not long to go for me now


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well done B/Runner - looks like you are on track. Remember it isn't the quantity it's the quality that counts, and the fact that your oestrogen is higher is a good sign. Keep us updated with how tomorrows scan goes...


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Well done Blade Runner.
Ok starting to drive myself crazy now...
this two week wait is likely to have me crackers before xmas!!!  
Take my mind of things - tell me anything...save me from the looney bin
Ronstar


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi guys

Ronstar - be glad you got to the two week wait. Looks like I wont be joining you  

I went for my third scan this morning and the follies haven't grown like they should. After a good start, it seems they're bored of growing and are staying put   You can see from the numbers what's happened

LHS scan 1 - 10,  9,  8, 7
LHS scan 2 - 14, 12,  8, 8
LHS scan 3 - 13, 12, 11, 8

RHS scan 1 - 13, 11, 10,  8,  8,  7, 7 
RHS scan 2 - 15, 15, 13, 10,  9,  9, 8
RHS scan 3 - 21, 21, 19, 13, 11, 10, 9

Basically there are only 3 viable follies. They offered to cancel the cycle for us, see the specialist and go on a short protocol on different drugs next year. I've had a blood test taken to see what my oestrogen levels are as my lining is now 10.4mm which does indicate that there are eggs in there somewhere. They're going to call me this afternoon and tell me what my levels are. If they're good, seeing that I have another evening of menopur to go, then we'll go ahead with EC on Monday. The embryologist was consulted and they did say that sometimes they can get eggs out of smaller follies, it's just the chances aren't very good. If the levels are poor we'll have to decide if it's worth us just going for EC to see what we get and what quality they are, and him doing his sperm sample to see what that's like now, and treat the whole thing as one big dry run experiment to see exactly where we are (besides broke   ).

So pretty gutted really. Still holding out hope that by some miracle the 3 viable ones will actually have decent eggs in that will actually fertilise and grow into viable embies, but at that sort of low number, realistically I think this journey is over for us and it's just a trial run now.   

Dont know what to do with myself now   Ho hum


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Ah Blade Runner I don't know what to say  
Hopefully the  clinic might ring and say it is still a good idea to go ahead.
Didn't they suggest a few extra days of menopur
It is so difficult - you must be feeling low 
If there is any silver lining they will know what to change for next time to make it work better...
My thoughts are with you and your DH 
lots of hugs to you both and let me know how you get on


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bladerunner - any news from the clinic? Sorry to hear that things aren't looking as good as you hoped. As Ronstar says at least they know a bit more about your body from this cycle. It doesn't make it any less devastating though, I had my first IVF abandoned so know what you are going through. Sending you lots of


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

bladerunner. My follies did exactly the same thing - I only got 3 follicles, but managed 4 eggs. Only one embryo was useable and she is now coughing in the next bedroom.

Hope you get some better news soon hun

Deb


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Charlies-mum, what an inspiring story! Thanks for that! It's nice to hear that you can be successfull even against odds like ours. I dont want to get my hopes up though as I know that it's highly unlikely that this is going to work.

I got the results of the bloods yesterday. They're at 3000. Dont know 3000 what exactly, but apparently each egg has a count of 500-1000 so I have at least 3 according to these levels. 

I enquired about upping the dose of Menopur last night but they advised against it as it would more than likely make the 3 big ones go too big and not have enough of an impact on the smaller ones to make up for the loss of the big ones. My problem is that I have 3 large and the rest small and none in the middle so it's a real balancing act.

Looking at the counts on the board, most people seem to start with 10-20 follies, they get eggs out of 75% of them, maybe 75% of those fertilise and they get a coupld die off leaving them with their viable embies. That seems to be the way that most go, massive wasteage to get down to the several viable embies. So starting at 3 follies, and looking at the cold, hard facts, it's extremely unlikely that we're going to get any viable embies from this round.

I also understand that it does only take one egg and one sperm to get pregnant so I guess you never know.

So with all that in mind, we've decided to go for EC on Monday. I'm scheduled to go in to theatre at 7:30am so they can have a root around and see if they can get anything out of me. At least we'll have a full picture of how I've reacted to the drugs, what quality my eggs actually are and what level DHs sperm is at after all his supplements.

It's an expensive gamble but I think if I dont do it and I just start another cycle and then another and another and maybe never respond and not even get 3 eggs, I'll always wonder. And if we do keep having to try different drugs, I could be hammering my body time and time again until we finally get to an EC and only then find out that my eggs are rubbish and I've been packing all these drugs into me for no reason. 

And there's always a chance that my other follies get a growth spurt over the next couple of days (the biggies jumped 6mm in 2 days) which would improve the embryologists chance of pulling more out of me.

So fingers crossed for a miracle ladies coz I think that's what I'm going to need for this round to work


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Blade Runner I will keep you on my thoughts and prayers for Monday.
i hope you get your miracle.
Ronstar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blade Runner - it is the time of year for miracles - I hope and pray you get yours


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

BladeRunner - you seem to have had the same train of thought that I went through at that stage. Wishing you lots and lots of luck for Monday


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello Ladies

I'm sorry I haven't been around for a while; I'm having a terrible time of it just now.  All's well with baby and I'll be 25 weeks this week but tragically my precious Dad died suddenly and unexpectedly last Friday, we are in total shock and turmoil here.  The double heartbreak for me is the baby because we've been waiting for 11 years to conceive and this will be my Dad's first grandchild and he was so excited, I'm not sure how I'm going to get through the coming months, I just wanted to die last week and have forgotten all about being pregnant, my Dad was the light of my life  

Anyway, if any of you have any experience of bereavement during pregnancy, please drop me a line, I need help  

Lots of Love

Casatinka
xoxoxo


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Casa - I've pm'd you. So, so sorry honey


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Casatinka - I'm so sorry to read your tragic news.   I wish I knew what to say. If there is anything I/we can do please let us know.
Thnking of you hun

Deb


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Casatinka - so very sorry to hear about the loss of your dad   Please try to take solice in the fact that your dad died knowing that his beautiful grandchild was on the way and his darling daughter was going to be blessed and be a mummy.

I lost both my mum and my dad last year within months of each other and I will always remember when my mum held my hand and tearfully asked "you're never going to have a baby are you?". They died knowing that DH and I were childless and will never know that we are trying to have a family of our own. Your dad was lucky enough to see you through to womanhood and see your baby scans. You were lucky enough to be able to share that with him. And although it would have been wonderful for him to be there for the birth of you baby, the fact that you at least got to share the beginnings of the next generation of your family with him is so much better than not at all. I would give anything now to be able to show the scan pics of any future children to anyone in my family, but I have no family left at all.

Your dear dad will always be with you in your heart and mind, and you will be able to share all those fond memories of him with your wonderful baby. Try to take care of yourself in this difficult time, he'd be proud of you and his grandchild and he'd want you to be happy and healthy and look after your precious cargo.   

It seems inappropriate to give you all an update about my day so far, but you guys asked how it went so here's the story so far..... 

It's certainly been a morning!   My lovely Poli purred in my ear at 4:30am just to make sure I didnt oversleep, bless her!   After my early start we were almost late as the M3 was ridiculously congested for dark o'clock in the morning - where does everyone come from at that time of the day, have they nothing better to do!?!?  

Got to the hospital at 7am and after all the prep work and being asked if I had any bits that would drop off like bridges etc I dont know how many times, it was my turn to go to theatre. I was first on the list so as soon as I'd got changed I was being wheeled down. The people in the theatre were lovely and when the surgeon came in I wished him luck!   He looked quizically at me and I asked if he'd seen my scans from Friday. He said he had and I wasnt to worry as he'd do his utmost to find some eggs.

Apparently after the surgery he kept checking on me in the recovery room to see if I was awake to tell me the news. And within a few minutes of me waking up, he ran into recovery, took my hand, grinned at me and told me he'd found 5 eggs!! And they "looked very good"!!!  

I promptly burst into tears  

When I was back in my room, the embryologist came in and said that they had actually retrieved 5 eggs and a question mark!!?! I asked what a question mark is, and she said that they'd got another immature egg and they were going to see if it matured this afternoon before performing the ICSI procedure this evening! So potentially, out of a suggested abandoned cycle with only 3 follicles, we have 6 eggs!!   

So it looks like we're not out of the running yet!  

So I'm back at home perched on the sofa now, trying to get over the effects of the anaesthetic. I have very little pain from the procedure, not even needed any panadol, I just feel a bit 'heavy' in my abdomen, but nothing worse than light period pains. Glad about that too!!  

Oh, and DH's sperm sample - very interesting results there. He only had about 2 million sperm last sample, today it was at 21 million! But the motility has gone down from 20% to 2%!! (I wonder if they got the decimal point wrong last time??!). So I dont know if the supplements have done good, bad or indifferent!!?!!   No matter, there's enough to fertilise 5 if not 6 eggs so good result there too, if not a little confusing!!   

Deep breath as another   is reached, and I'm now on the one day wait to see if his swimmers and my half a dozen are compatible     and make some precious embies   

If all goes well, ET on Wednesday. Then I'm on pregnyl jabs Wednesday and Saturday and I start the cyclogest the following week.

It's all go innit??!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Fantastic news on the Eggs BladeRunner!!  for more good news!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blade Runner - fantastic news - keeping everything crossed for fertilisation for you..


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

That is fab news Blade Runner - fingers crossed for fertilisation
Ronstar


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Got the call this morning - it was 5 eggs that they used in the end and 3 have fertilised! So lots of growing vibes today     and ET scheduled for 7:45am tomorrow 

I cant believe that we could be bringing our embies home tomorrow    

Another box opened in the deal or no deal IVF game!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Fab News!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

B/Runner - so pleased for you... keep on opening those boxes!!


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi thats fab news blade runner good luck for tomorow will be thinking of you x

cas so sorry to hear your news take it easy and one day at a time

Hi to everyone.

would send hugs but not sure how do do the little pictures ?


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello all!

Well, it's official, I'm on the 2ww!!!   

What an amazing, fantastic morning!! We were actually running late for our clinic appointment this morning as we were so laid back about getting ready and sorting ourselves out!  

We got there just on time but then had an agonising half hour wait in the waiting room and that's when I started to climb the walls. I was convincing myself that there were no embryos to transfer and they hadn't made it through the night, but apparently the clinic would have called us and we wouldn't have been there if that had been the case, so the nurse told us later on!  

Finally we were escorted into the transfer room and I 'made myself comfortable' on the lovely black couch with my knees hanging over the stirrups  

There were 2 nurses, a trainee midwife, the specialist and DH in the room with me, so I had quite an audience!   One of the nurses came in and said that out of the 3 fertilised eggs, one was at 6 cells (which is actually bad at day 2   ) one was at 4 cells and one was at 2 cells which were both good, so did we want to go ahead with the transfer?!   I was so stunned by the question that I just sat there with my legs spread and a blank look on my face staring at all these people staring back at me!! 'Well, I suppose I might as well now that we're all here' I finally managed to reply!   I mean, duh, what have I been putting myself through all this for if I'm not going to take my blobbies home??!  

So the nurse went back into the next room and opened up the serving hatch to us in the transfer room and of course that's when the jokes about our food orders started! So while the doctor was trying to insert the speculum, DH and I were asking for tartar sauce with our fish and chips and no sugar in our teas! So then I got an attack of the giggles   Then DH asked if the nurse had opened the hatch to fire in the embies from the back room and I ended up laughing even more   So there was the doctor peering up my speculum and the other nurse shining a torch up there so he could see what he was doing, and I was snorting with laughter telling my DH to shut up and not make me laugh! Then the doctor said that I must stop laughing or the speculum could come out at which point I had this vision of the speculum shooting out, taking out the torch and knocking the doctor out!! That was it     and of course the nurses started laughing as well!! And when I was told not to laugh it made me even worse!!! I finally managed to calm down   and they showed us our embies on the monitor - absolutely amazing! It dawned on me that that was me and DH in two little bundles of cells - just awesome  

They passed the injector with them in through the hatch and in they went, bish, bash, bosh, blink and you missed it! The doctor was very pleased, said it couldn't have gone any better, text book transfer!  

The nurse also said that some recent research had shown that people who had a laugh around transfer time had better results due to the old happy hormones flooding the body and helping the embies! So my two should be fine!! Those going to ET tomorrow - take your joke books with you  

I didn't need a full bladder so I didn't have to go to the loo after transfer which I was quite relieved about, just to be on the safe side and all that!  

We were given our test kit for new years eve and told that I dont need to take cyclogest (yay no bottom bombs!!!      ) I just need a pregnyl shot tonight and another on Saturday.  And that was that! All done, embies in, a baby 2 cell one and her big brother 4 cell, and now back on the sofa. The doc asked me what I was planning to do for the rest of the day. I said that DH had been bought a giant space hopper by one of his mates for Christmas so I was going to blow that up and bounce around the garden on it. Failing that I'd sit on the sofa and read and watch crap tele! He said that the space hopper was probably the worst idea that he'd ever heard but I didnt need to take to my bed, just take it easy. DH piped up that I could make myself useful by driving him down the pub in the evenings....bless him!   See what I have to put up with??!?!?   

(Sorry blobbies, you have one mad daddy!!!    )

So another mad crazy lady on the 2ww and keeping everything crossed for our 2 little ones, Wallace and Gromit


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Fab news BladeRunner. I too was relieved of the botty bombs (the scariest thought of the whole IVF process if you ask me!) and had the extra 2 pregnyl injections.
 and


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2008)

Well done BladeRunner on being PUPO   take it easy now   you should be a story teller! Just a little tip (I don't know if any of you other ladies have found this) when you get to test date make sure you have another pee stick clear blue or something as it came up with a really faint positive on the test I was given by Woking and a strong positive on the other two or three test I done and a friend of mine had the same experience  Good luck hun


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

*Waiting to start *   

Julesx - start again soon
Angie - having a break
Tracy6
Ali Pali 
Bali 
smallbutfiesty 
Cazl 
Beans33 
Wildcats
Anekeuk

*D/Regging*   

*PUPO *   

Crazy chick
Blade Runner 31st Dec 
Ronstar 22nd Dec

*Waiting for 1st scan *     

*Congratulations*

Hope SpringsEternal - Phoebe and Isaac born August 2008
Fingers- William to be known as Liam born November 4th 2008
Monkey2008 - Natural BFP!!! - EDD 2Dec

Tanya - EDD 28Dec 
Charlies-Mum - Natural BFP!!! - EDD 3rd Jan 2009
Cartman - next scan ? - EDD 30th Jan 2009
Crazychick - next scan ? EDD ?
Karen1975 - EDD 1st March 2009
Casatinka - next scan 28th Nov - EDD 1st April 2009

Please let me know if I have left anybody off or got anyhting wrong. I forgot to save a new copy last time so I am completely muddled in addtion my head is on other things!!!
Sorry 
Ronstar


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

B/Runner - great storytelling - it's excrutiating lying on that couch with your bits on display and the serving hatch open and seems very surreal when they put the embies in as you think "this could be it"!! I took photos of my embies and am still having difficulty believing that one of those embies has just polished of his milk and given an enormous burp    Wishing you all the luck  in the world     

Casa - I hope yesterday went as well as it could in the circumstances - sending you huge hugs      

Ronstar - how's the 2ww - are you symptom spotting yet? Again the waiting is excrutiating but hopefully well worth it... what dates are you ladies due to test?

Tanya - hope you are OK hon, sorry I haven't been over but have been down with this blinking cold and it's proved difficult to shake off - last thing you need is my cold!! So close now hon, I'm sooooooooooo excited for you...

Charlies Mum - hope you are better sweetie.. any signs yet? Are they letting you go "au naturelle" now?

Love to everyone else..xxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Fingers -
2WW is excruciating - I am truely glad to have a 2WW but am going completely loopey searching for symtoms.
Not too long now - I resisted the urge to buy a test today and use it. I am wanting to test and not wanting to at the 
same time. I can't completely forget the summer and the faint positive so I worry that it might all happen again  
Well in terms of symptoms I have had tummy cramps and sharp shooting pains did you get that at all? I have been getting those on and off since EC!
Have not been sleeping so well - keep waking up and thinking about it - see I am going slowly bonkers.
Anyway test date is the 22nd but the nurse did say I could test on the 21st but would need to ring the clinic on Monday. 
Fingers crossed I get my biggest Christmas wish -    
Ronstar


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Ronstar Thanks for the update  I hope the rst of the 2ww goes quickly for you   I think I remember having shooting pains (mainly down the left side) through the 2ww    ^stickyvibes^

Bladerunner    ^stickyvibes^

Fingers You rest up and get better for Christmas and I'll meet up with you in the New year, how's Liam doing?

Debs I hope you speak to the hosp again today and see if there is any more they can do 

Casa   So sorry to hear your sad news, thinking of you 

Hi to everyone else who might be lurking out there, I hope you are all well


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey couldn't you sleep Tanya?   We'll definitely catch up when bubs is here!! Liam is good thanks - typical boy is growing really fast!! 11lb 11oz at 6 weeks - little porker!!

Ronstar - good luck for testing - yes I had some cramps/shooting pains too - so hope it's a good sign for you honey     

B/Runner - are you going insane with it already? When is your test date?


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi guys!

No not going insane at all actually - I'm really enjoying it! Am I mad?!    I just have this wonderful feeling that two little bundles of life are all snuggled up inside me deciding if they want to stick around or not and I'm quite happy to accommodate them as long as they want to stay!   I'm enjoying 'being pregnant' and even if it only lasts 2 weeks, then at least I've been happy for a couple of weeks and not spoiled the ride by worrying and stressing over it.

I think my little bundles of life should be into double figures with their cell count now and hopefully they're busy rumaging around for a snug spot in my lining! I cant believe that the combination of me and DH is inside me, it's just awesome !   Considering we were talking about cancelling this cycle, I'm amazed and thankful we've got this far to be honest. And if my little blobbies decide not to stay, then at least DH and I have a complete cycle to go over with the Mr Riddle and we have a full picture to adapt for the next go around. If we'd have abandoned half way through we wouldnt know how good my eggs were, how good his sperm now are (count increased by 10 fold!!), whether we were biologically compatible, whether they'd grow and if transfer was going to be an issue or not. Lots of blanks filled in by all this which is great. 

Anyhow, this has got to work - we lurched from one step to the other and hung on by our finger nails, and it's only right that we look at our twins next August and think wow, we were right not to cancel   Besides, if it's positive on OTD of New Years Eve (of all days!!), then my first scan to see my babies' heart beats will be on my birthday     How cool is that??!    So it's absolutely positively got to work


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

B/Runner - that's fantastic - you have a great attitude towards tx and being positive is 9/10th's of the battle. I went in to my successful tx with a positive frame of mind and kept it up the whole 2ww and I'm convinced it helped. Looking at Liam now I feel so happy that I was positive that "Mork" would be our precious long awaited baby.. Sending you lots of snuggly implanting vibes for Wallace and Gromit (don't forget to watch W&G on TV on Xmas Day and imagine them snuggling in!!)


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ronstar - popped on to see if there is any news? Really hope you are celebrating some good news today


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

I am so happy but don't quite believe it. Thanks everyone!
Thanks Fingers - would have posted sooner but our internet was down.
Have scan booked for 9th January - 
Keep doing tests just to make sure they still say positive really.
Will post more soon.
Love to everyone
Ronstar


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Fantastic news Ronstar     . Best Christmas present ever!!!!!

We start ICSI end of January so really hope to be in your position come early March.

Wardyy


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Ronstar Congratulations you must be over the moon, have a happy healthy nine months and looking forward to hearing about your first scan  

Wardyy Good luck starting treatment  

Bladerunner


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ronstar - that is fantastic news - what a Christmas you will have - no alcohol though!! Absolutely thrilled for you                   Wishing you a happy and healthy next 8 months... 

Tanya - lovely to 'see' you.. not long now hon..

Wardyy - not long till you start, are you getting excited or are you apprehensive? I think it was a mixture of both for me!!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

I know I don't post on here very often these days but I do read your posts - just wanted to day congrats to Ronstar - what a wonderful early christmas present         (my early xmas present is asleep in his moses basket at the moment!)

Happy christmas to all - and good luck for the 2ww Bladerunner    

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Ronstar - Huge congratulations!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Fingers  To Liam I bet he's getting big!

*Merry Christmas Ladies*


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey everyone,
Thank you all so much. It is the best christmas present I could have ever wished for.
I am so pleased - I wanted this so very much.    
Wardvy - it will go so quickly and then you will be starting - I will keep my fingers crossed for you
Blade Runner I hope that you still have that wonderful pma - and that you get the best New Year's present   
Thanks again everyone - meer Christmas  
Ronstar


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Wahoo!!     Congratulations Ronstar!!!    What great news!!!        

I've been getting low down cramps for the last couple of days so I reckon that's my two settling in for the next 9 months - wadda ya think?!    

Have a great Christmas everyone


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just popping by to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas        

Hope that 2009 is a fabulous year for everyone and all your dreams come true..


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Morning ladies and merry christmas (eve)!! 

Anyone heard from CrazyChic? It's her OTD today and she doesnt seem to have been on the board since testing early and freaking herself out!?!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hope everyone had a good Christmas Day and got lots of nice prezzies. I hope that next year brings you all the best Xmas present ever.

Love to you all xx


----------



## sammyk (Jun 14, 2008)

Congratulations ronstar what a wonderfull christmas pressi

Hope everyone has had a good christmas X

Well not long till dh and i start af has arived so will be calling monday to arrange planning ( those dredded injections )
but getting very exited too feel as though 2009 will be a good year for everyone.

Good luck blade runner will check how your doing in new year as away till 2nd now so fingers crossed.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

B/Runner - How are you doing? Have you been tempted to test early? Am sending you lots of        

Sammyk - all go for you too - good luck with the phone call today - once you start those jabs they are a piece of cake


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey everybody hope you are all well and had a happy christmas with lots of pressies!!!!
Blade Runner - not long now      
Anyway just a flying visit really.
Thanks Sammy for my congrats. Figers is right the injections aren't so bad after the first one.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Have had a text from TanyaK this morning. Baby Jess arrived shortly after 12 last night weighing 7lb 9oz. Congratulations Tanya and DH     Enjoy every precious moment of these early days.


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Morning ladies

Congratulations to Tanyak   Wonderful news  

I spent all morning in bed as I didnt want to do the test and confirm what I already knew. We had a lovely time in the Cotswolds but I started bleeding on the 28th and it's been uber full flow ever since   I rang the clinic and they said they still needed me to do the test, so to rub salt into the wound I did their stupid test and a sensitive one too when I finally got up and both were unsurprisingly     

My PMA didnt enourage Wallace and Gromit to stick around for longer than 11 days   But at least we had a nice 11 days together   No frosties for us so we'll have to start again from scratch but in the mean time I'm off to the travel agent to get a ski brochure, there's some pate, brie and smoked salmon in the fridge with my name on it and we have a stock of very nice St Emillion Grand Cru that I'm going to make one hell of a dent in  

Happy New Year to you all

BR xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Aw Blade Runner     So sorry to hear your news. I truly hope that 2009 will be your year, now WN know something about how you react to the drugs, they can 'fine tune' the treatment. Enjoy your pate, wine etc and raise a glass to 2009 and may all your dreams come true.. 

Happy New Year to all you other ladies, I wish you all every happiness in 2009 and the realisation of all your dreams...        

Much Love xxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Congratulations Tanya on your new baby girl, am so happy for you.
I am always lurking to c how you are all doing.
Sending big hugs to the girls it didnt work for this time, dont give up   
Wishing you all a Happy 2009 and may all your dreams come true
Love always
Ali xxxxxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Blade Runner  As Fingers said, hopefully WN know more about you now to plan for the next cycle. Enjoy the rest of the holidays and save up this years  

As for us, Matthew Robert decided to put in an appearance at 11.31am on New Years Eve. 
All doing really well (appart from typical nocturnal habits  ) and there are a couple of photos in my gallery.

Sending all my  to you all - Our family is complete and I know we will not have any more children so want it to go to a good home!!

Love and Happy New Year to all. Hope your dreams come true

Deb, Amy and Matthew


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello ladies... I am a newbie. Can I join you? Or do I need to go to a newbie page?  

I was skulking around this site a few days ago and saw a board relating to the Woking Nuffield... and seeing as I am on day 7 of down regs there I thought I might come and say hello and see what's what.

So - hello!

It looks like you guys all know each other... and have had some new arrivals lately - congratulations! 

Has anyone got any tips/advice for me?

Has anyone had EC & ET at the Nuffield in the last few weeks? I am a bit confused about how many embries I want put back and they have said they'll do one, then they said two... I am not sure what to do!

Hope you don't mind me crashing...  

xx


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

hiya girlies 

bladerunner im so sorry  to hear of your bfn hun next year is your year   i also had a bfn  on xmas eve and have my follow up consultation on monday  with dr hall 

does anyone have any idea how much the follow up consultation costs i cant find my price list and im not sure victoria wing will be open tommorow 

hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Crazychic - sorry to hear about your BFN - follow up consultation I believe is included in the price of your treatment. Let us know how it goes.

Emi-Lou T - welcome to the board. You are most welcome to join this thread. Most ladies are on the treatment journey on this thread but as you can see there are several of us that have hit the jackpot. THe 1 vs 2 embie question is asked a lot, it is up to the individual really. I was prepared to accept the risks of a multiple pregnancy so had 2 put back but as you can see only 1 stayed around and is currently yelling for his milk. It is very much a personal choice as the risks with a multiple pregnancy need to be assessed as well as the financial impact (Ie would you be able to go back to work if you had twins or more, if not would you be able to cope financially etc) I wish you lots of luck with treatment and hope those d/reg drugs aren't giving you any problems.. give us a yell if you need any questions answered, there is usually someone around that knows the answer or can point you in right direction... 

Deb - I'll say it again - many congratulations hon - lovely photos by the way!! 

Ali - lovely to 'see' you, pm me if you fancy a coffee anytime...


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey everybody sorry I haven't been on for a while but I have had family staying since New Years eve and have not had a spare moment.
Blade Runner and Crazy chick - so sorry to hear both of your news I send you loads of   and hope that 2009 will be your year.
Congratulations Tanya and Charlies Mum what a lovely start to 2009 for you both  
Hi Emi Lou - I had EC and ET just before christmas at Woking  - I had two embies put back partly because I had two put back in the Summer and it didn't work so i reasoned 
have two would give me a better chance this time.
Anyway hope everybody else is well and enjoying the start of 2009.
Start my new job on Monday - but it is very part time yipeee!
gotta go dog pestering me -
Ronstar


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Charlies-mum - congratulations!!!   That's wonderful news!!!  

Crazy Chic - sorry to hear about your BFN - our turn next though eh?!    I'm seeing Mr Riddle on Wednesday for our follow up consult. I think it is included in the price. I'm hoping he'll let us start short protocol on my next AF which should be the end of this month, but I guess I'll have to wait and see what he says.   As I was no where near OHSS and had no side effects from the drugs or procedure, i'm hoping we can go again as soon as poss. No time to waste as I turn 41 the following week!!!   

Emi-Lou - hi!   Congrats on starting your tx! I had EC on the 15th December and ET on the 17th. Unfortunately it didnt work for me but I had 2 embies transfered, one 2 cell and one 4 cell. I'd go for 2 if not 3 if I could as I'm old and crumbley so I have to go for the numbers to improve my chances! My main tip would be enjoy the ride while you're on it! Dont get all het up and stressed as it's the worst thing you can do and it makes you miserable. I really enjoyed being pregnant for 11 days and yes I had my downs as well as my ups, but overall I stayed positive and enjoyed it and I feel I've come out better the other side of it as a result of that. Best of luck on your journey!


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi all!

Blade Runner - I am a Farnborough lass too! Live in North Camp. Sorry to hear you didn't get the elusive BFP - will you be having another cycle?

Thanks to all for the welcome. I am day 11 of down regs now and feeling ok... AF rocked up on 2nd Jan and was light, now v heavy though. Is this normal? Should I worry? I do have bad AF's usually...

Until she arrived I was feeling super exhausted and ratty but feel better ish now. Just a wee bit tired but that could be semi-hibination!!  

My husband and I have decided to make the decision on 1v2 embries on the day... I will just concentrate on getting lots of eggs between now and then, and see how many fertilise. I only have one ovary so it may be that I don't get that many, or enough to freeze. 

Em xxxx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey neighbour!! You must be but a few streets away from me!! I'm near Barons BMW garage in south Farnborough! If you want to meet for a coffee or a naughty fry up in Rushmoor cafe, just gimme a yell!!  

Dont worry about AF, the hormones are enough to screw everything up so you cant put any stock in whether it's light or heavy or whatever. It'll do what it'll do and as long as your lining is fine on your baseline scan that's the main thing. Oh, and dont worry if you're still on when you have your scan. That happened to me and it wasnt a problem. 

Take care
BR xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Blimey you two are seconds from me (Ash Vale girly!) as well!! I know there are a quite a few of us locally


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

I feel a Rushmoor Cafe fry up meeting coming on..........   

There's actually a few of us on the 'anyone in north hants' thread in the Hampshire section that are going to meet up in the next few weeks as there are 3 of us celebrating birthdays. I'll let you know when and where if you'd like to join us. All are welcome and the more the merrier. We're at various stages, one expecting twins, one expecting one, a couple between tx and one about to have FET. It would be great to meet some more ladies who have been there and done that  

Feeling very twitchy about my appointment on Wednesday now. Just want it done and over so I know where we stand!! Blimey, even when you're not on tx it's a constant waiting game!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Yep to the waiting  never ends. I'm still waiting now   (although admittedly for DH to wake up so I can send him out to buy me chocolate!)


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh well, if he doesnt wake up and your need is great, let me know and I'll drop some round! I have no work on at the moment and I'm kicking my heels at home. The ironing needs doing but I'd much prefer to find something else to do!! I'm popping out to get my nails done, and I'm sure there's a choccy shop just next door!


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow we are all close! How funny - mind you what did I expect joining a clinic's thread - that you'd all be from Scotland! Ha! 

Ladies... my AF is very heavy. Is this normal for during down regs? 

Also - what does TX mean? 

I am sooooo bored at work (in Reading), have plenty to do but my head just swims with IVF stuff at the moment! Can't wait for my baseline scan this week. 

x


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Emi-Lou

Dont worry about AF. As I said it can be heavy or light, it doesnt matter. The down regging is to stop you ovulating again after AF so as long as your ovaries are shut down, which they'll know at the base line scan, then AF can do what it wants! It sounds like you're having a good clear out ready for a nice fresh lining so think positive and dont worry!  

Tx is short for treatment.

My contractual base is in Reading, at Thames Valley Park. Havent been there for ages though as my last placements were in London. I'd give anything to be at work to be honest, I'm fed up with kicking my heels at home and having nothing more exciting to do than a pile of ironing!! I'm off to have my nails done instead. Much more civilised!! 

What date is your scan?


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Scan is this Friday... Hopefully it'll all be good. I've certainly felt the side effects so something must be happening.

Yes doing no work can get you down after a while eh? I have been quiet for about 18 months and the first few were awful while we adjusted. I hate having nothing to do but I am so used to it now I resent having a task to finish! Shame... if I was busy at work I would have less time to dwell on IVF!

I actually got made redundant a few weeks before chistmas but then got offered my job back when my boss resigned. I am supposed to go and work for our parent company as of 1st Feb but their maternity policy is awful so I am negotiating my terms at the moment! 

Oh well better do something!
x


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Emi-Lou,
What time are you at the WN on Friday?
I am there at 1:20pm - might see you.


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh! My scan is 2.40 so I will arrive about half past I hope. 

I will have a red carnation between my teeth...

Not really, I have a blonde bob with a thick fringe, 5ft 4 and not so skinny...  

If you see me feel free to come and say hello!
xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

oh look at all you Farnborough girls - I lived in Cove when I was a little girl and went to Guillemont (sp) primary... 

Deb- how are you doing?

Good luck to all those with appts and scans this week, hope all goes well.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

LOL I also work (sometimes  ) in reading - very near Thames Valley Park, on Suttons Business Park! Small world!!!!!

DH has the flu back again so feeling the strain at the moment looking after all the needy ones  Fantastic - not


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Emi-Lou - I will be there at proably 1:20 as my husbadn always leaves things late. 
I have brown curly hair and am 5ft 5ish so I will look out for you. If they call Veronica - thats me...

Hi to everyone else and congratus if I haven' said it to all the new babies - i think i did but I can't remember!!!


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Ooooh I went to Guilimont too! What year did you leave? I was 1990.

Veronica I will look out for you! If they shout Emma, it's me! Ha!

I am soooooo cold today! It was -9 in Farnbro last night - did it feel that cold to you? I had 2 duvets!

AF is calming a little so I am pleased about that. I am feeling very very tired and grumpy though. Will the stimms make me feel a bit more lively?

x


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi everyone - loads of chat on here in the last couple of days which I missed as darn internet down at work  .

Anyway hope everyone had fab Christmas and NY  

I am just weeks away from starting D/R all being well and am looking for tips from all you lovely ladies as to what I should/should not be eating/drinking to help ensure success and that goes for DH too. I have tried to start my big detox after NY but found that I hate decaf coffee and boiled water as a drink is particularly gross so what else can I do to get my body in gear?

Good luck with the Friday scans Ronstar amd Emi-Lou. Congrats to you Charlies mum - what wonderful news. BR - good luck tomorrow - hopefully you will get the answers you need and will be good to start at the end of the month. We may end up being cycle buddies!!!!

 all round

Love wardy x


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi Wardy - nice to meet you!

There is another thread called IVF and Diet I saw earlier, few answers on there for advice.

Good luck with the down regs! Is it your first go?

x


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Wardy!

Have you tried the Nescafe Alta Rica decaf? It's lovely! I cant stand decaf coffee either and I'm very fussy about coffee in general. I only liked the Alta Rica instant as it's strong and freeze dried so it holds it's flavour well. I didnt think the decaf would be up to much but I tried it and was very pleasantly surprised. The other things that I drink are decaf green tea and camomile tea. Robinsons barley water squashes also relieve the boredom of water if you fancy a cold drink!

DH and I are taking shed loads of supplements too. Dont know if they do any good, but I figure they cant do any harm either. DH's definitely had an impact on his sperm count though. The count went from 2 million to 21 million!! So I've upped his quota and added a few more so he rattles when he walks now!! Mind you I think I take more than he does so we must both sound like a pair of maracas!!


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

You are funny BR!!!!
What supplements is your DH taking? We have male factor issues but his count is meant to be high but no harm in making more. I hear selenium is good for both of us.
I will def try that decaf coffee as the boiled water sat next to my computer is just not appealing  

Emi-Lou - i saw that thread earlier - thanks for that. Yes this will be our first go. I can't believe I am excited and wishing to start stabbing myself with a needle    I just hope we get that elusive BFP but need to be realistic that 1st time is often a bit of a practice. 

Just keeping that PMA going all the time and thinking about acupuncture - still unsure


----------



## crazychic (Oct 27, 2008)

hey ladies 

just wanted to let you know that  i went back to the clinic yesterday for my follow up consultation  with dr hall  and she has agreed that we can start treatment in feb for FET  as i have 3 frosties  and she finally agreed to us having 2 put back this time  apparently 
we have  1 grade 1-2 5 cell  1 grade 2-3 4 cell  and  another grade 3-4 4 cell  put dont know enough about grading to if they are ok or not  

anyhows i hope everyones ok ? 
xxxx

xx


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey crazychick

Were the clinic quite insistant that you only had one embrio put back? I'm 29 and they have said twice that as I am under 30 I will have single embrio transfer. I can't decide if I'm ok with that or not! 

Good luck for your FET! 

xxx


----------



## Blade Runner (Aug 6, 2008)

Wardyy - you're going to regret asking what supplements we're on!! Hang on, I'll go check as I cant remember them all.........

Right, DH is on the following

Vitamin E
Multi vitamin supplement (wellman)
L-arginine amino acid (building block of sperm)
L-carnitine amino acid (also building block)
Zinc
Selenium (and 6-8 brazils every night)
Damiana
Horny Goat Weed (I kid you not! Sorry, excuse the pun!!!   )

The last two are herbs and apparently act like testosterone bulking up the swimmers and making them more dense (that's all I need - thick kids!!!    )

And for me

Spatone iron enriched water in a glass of OJ every morning (iron is good for your red blood cells and ensures adequate oxygen is carried to all parts of the body. If your count is low and you're slightly anaemic the reproductive system is the first to suffer)
Sanatogen pro-natal
Follic acid (but only taking that as I have some left over, the pro-natal already has it in)
Mumomega (omega 3 and 6 oils coz they're good for something but I cant remember what)
Co Enzyme Q10 (good for your uterus lining apparently and give you energy)
Seven Seas hormonal balance (my FSH levels are high so I'm trying to settle them a bit)
Chelated manganese (good for the reproductive system allegedly)
L-arginine (good for women too)
Black Cohosh
Dong Quai
Agnus Castus

The last three are also herbs that are for female hormone levels and reproductive health. The last round I only took the agnus castus and stopped it as soon as I started on the tx itself as herbal remedies can interfere with drug treatment.

I may well stop taking the Dong Quai though as it should be called Dung Why?! It stinks to high heaven, repeats on me and I'm sure it makes my burps smell of poo!!!    There's only so much that a girl can take before she draws the line!!!   

Oh, and I have 6-8 brazils a night for my selenium intake too. As a matter of fact I may well just give up on food as I feel rather full after taking all that lot!!!   

I've also swapped us onto organic milk as Zita West recommends it as it has 'things' in it that the normal stuff doesnt. Again, cant remember what but it may help so organic it is!

I also did the acupuncture thing but I really dont know if I can be bothered this time. I probably will though because if the tx fails again I'll blame myself for not going to acupuncture!  

Crazychic - glad to hear you're heading for your next tx so soon! 2 is good, increases your chances of success anyway. Dont worry about the grading, I was reading an article about it the other day and they have actually found no correlation between the grades of embryos that are put back and the success or otherwise of IVF. There is also no correlation between the grade of the embryo and the health of the baby that it grows into. It just seems to be a way from them to sort them out and hedge their bets.

I reckon that next time I may ask for 3 to go back. Not that I'm getting impatient or greedy but I'm turning 41 next week and it needs to happen sooner rather than later for me! As the risk of triplets at my age is less than 1% I'm up for stuffing as many back in as I can!


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way.....http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171124.0


----------

